# [M&M] The Unofficial Marvel Character Stats Thread



## AereonBlaze (Dec 28, 2002)

Salutations!

Well, as the result of severe boredom and Christmas vacation, I've decided to write up various Marvel superheroes using Mutants & Masterminds. I started with Cyclops, because he _seemed_ to be fairly simple to work with. It reality, it actually took longer than I thought.  

The resources I used to try and get thinks as correct as possible:
The Marvel Encylcopedia Vol 1
The Official Handbook of the Marvel Universe - Deluxe Edition #3
Ultimate X-Men (the hardcover book of X-Men characters...not that horrendous "Ultimate X-Men" comic series  )
The Marvel Directory 
Some various issues of X-Men.

This is just a first draft...any suggestions/comments are most welcome!

-Aereon

EDIT: You heard me...lets try to build up a good supply of character stats of Marvel characters for those planning on running games set in the Marvel U.


----------



## AereonBlaze (Dec 28, 2002)

Hah! Here it is (I swear):
http://www.geocities.com/aereonblayze/Cyclops.doc


----------



## AereonBlaze (Dec 30, 2002)

Here's Jean Grey, as well:
http://www.geocities.com/aereonblayze/JeanGrey.doc


----------



## bolen (Dec 30, 2002)

when I click on them they are listed as not availabile.


----------



## AereonBlaze (Dec 30, 2002)

Right click the links and save them as .doc files. It should work that way.


----------



## Ranger REG (Dec 30, 2002)

Wouldn't it be easier to convert the Word .doc file into html web page?


----------



## AereonBlaze (Dec 30, 2002)

Heh, It probably would be a better idea to simply do that. I think that next time though, I'll simply just write it up in all text and post here without the formatting/pictures on the .doc file (if you've seen the documents, I tried to do it in a similar style to the rogue's gallery at the end of the M&M book).

I'll post back here once I have the time to either convert it to a webpage or just text.


----------



## FTracer (Dec 30, 2002)

Are you planning on making any more character conversions?


----------



## AereonBlaze (Dec 30, 2002)

Most likely. I've just finished Wolverine, actually. I'm planning on eventually running a M&M game set in the Marvel U, so I'll probably keep converting characters for a bit and will try to post them so others can use them as well.


----------



## AereonBlaze (Dec 30, 2002)

Cyclops 
Power Level: 12
Concept: Leader of the X-Men
Occupation: Hero

Str: 13 (+1)
Dex: 12 (+1)
Con: 16 (+3)
Int: 13 (+1)
Wis: 15 (+2)
Cha: 16 (+3)

Melee: +13
Ranged: +13
Initiative +5 (Improved Init)
Defense: +19 (+18 flat-footed)
Speed: 30

Damage Save: +3
Fortitude: +3
Reflex: +1
Will: +2

Primary Attack: +12 S/L (Optic Blast)

*Feats* 
Mental Link (Jean Grey), Penetrating Attack (Optic Blast), Ricochet Attack, Leadership, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Attack Focus (Optic Blast), Improved Initiative, Power Immunity, Power Immunity (Havok, Brother)

*Skills* 
Concentration +9, Diplomacy +18, Intimidate +7, Pilot +12, Repair +5, Spot +7


Powers

*Optic Blast (Energy Blast) +12:*
    Cyclops is a mutant with the superhuman ability to project a beam of ruby-colored concussive force from his eyes. The precise nature of this energy and its origin remain unknown, although various hypotheses have been made in the past. There appears to be a direct correlation between the length of time Cyclops has been exposed to sunlight and the intensity and longevity of the force beams. Cyclops apparently somehow metabolizes sunlight, and presumably starlight as well, in the process of generating the force beams. 
    Although Cyclops was born with a section of his brain and certain nerves that would enable him to control his optic blasts fully, these were all damaged in his fall from the burning aircraft when he was a boy. Cyclops can prevent the optic energy from harming anyone by wearing glasses or a visor with lenses made of ruby quartz. The ruby quartz somehow diffuses the optic energy, rendering it harmless and undetectable. Cyclops can also prevent the energy from escaping by shutting his eyes.
    Cyclops can focus the width of his force blasts with his eyes. Cyclops’ maximum force is sufficient to tip over a filled 5,000 gallon tank truck at a distance of 20 feet, or puncture a one inch carbon steel plate at a distance of 2 feet. (The Official Handbook of the Marvel Universe - Deluxe Edition - #3)
    Cyclops can choose to do stun or lethal damage each time he uses his optic blasts. The can deflect other energies, widen his blast radius and ricochet with his optic blasts. The flaw Limited Control refers to the fact that he needs ruby quartz or he needs to close his eyes to prevent his optic blasts from firing.

[_Power Stunt_: Dual Damage; _Extras_: Deflection, Explosive Blast; _Flaw_: Limited Control, _Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 3pp.]


*Characteristics*
Real Name: Scott Summers
Height: 6’ 1”
Weight: 185 lbs.
Eye Color: Glowing red (black when power is inactive).
Hair Color: Brown
First Appearance: X-Men #1 (1963)

*Personality*
A tough life, the losses of many friends and allies, as well as a death experience has resulted in Scott being a somewhat solemn, yet tough character. Never hesitating to take charge in any situation, he has proven to be an invaluable asset to the X-Men. He considers his fellow X-Men as family. 

*History*
    Scott Summers was the older of the two sons of Major Christopher Summers, a test pilot in the U. S. Air Force. When Scott was a child, Major Summers flew himself, his wife Katherine, and his sons Scott and Alex back from a vacation in his vintage private plane. The plane was attacked and set ablaze by a scout ship from the alien Shi'ar Empire. Katherine pushed Scott and Alex out the plane door with the only available parachute. The parachute was unable to slow their fall sufficiently to prevent Scott from suffering a head injury on landing. (The injury damaged the part of Scott's brain that would have enabled him to control his optic blasts.)

The two boys were separated by the authorities: Alex was adopted, but Scott remained comatose in a hospital for a year. Christopher and Katharine were believed dead. (Actually, they were taken prisoner by the Shi'ar; Katharine soon died but Christopher later became Corsair, leader of the Starjammers, a band of interstellar adventurers.)

Professor Xavier rescued Scott from a villain named the Living Diamond during Scott’s youth, and enlisted him as the first member of the team of young mutants he would teach in using their powers, the X-Men.

As Cyclops Scott soon became deputy leader of the X-Men. He fell in love with his teammate Jean Grey, although his reserve and his worries about the dangers of his optic beams prevented him for years from expressing his feelings to her. When the other original X-Men left the team, Cyclops stayed on as deputy leader of the "new" X-Men. (The Marvel Directory) 

As the years went by, and the teams ranks changed repeatedly, Scott remained a constant leader. Scott eventually married Jean Grey.  Scott still continues to be a member of the X-Men.


----------



## AereonBlaze (Dec 30, 2002)

Jean Grey 
Power Level: 12
Concept: Member of the X-Men
Occupation: Hero

Str: 10 (+0)
Dex: 16 (+3)
Con: 12 (+1)
Int: 12 (+1)
Wis: 16 (+3)
Cha: 15 (+2)

Melee: +7
Ranged: +10
Initiative +3 (Dex)
Defense: +17 (+14 flat-footed)
Speed: 30 (60 flight)

Damage Save: +13 (TK force field)
Fortitude: +1
Reflex: +3
Will: +3

Primary Attack: +12 S/L (TK Attack)

*Feats* 
Mental Link (Cyclops), Indomitable Will

*Skills* 
Pilot +8.


Powers

*Telepathy +12:*
   Jean Grey is one of this world's foremost telepaths. She is capable of telepathy and mental prowess that is rivaled perhaps only by Professor X . (The Unofficial Handbook to the Marvel Universe) 

[_Extra_: Group Link; _Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 3pp.]

*Telekinesis +12:*
  Jean Grey is also capable of wide-range telekinesis (from holding up the top levels of a broken skyscraper to keeping nanotechnology from spreading) and often uses this for flight and forming force fields. (The Unofficial Handbook to the Marvel Universe) 

[_Extras_: Energy Blast (_Power Stunt_ - Dual Damage), Flight, Force Field, Grapple;  _Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 6pp.]

*Mental Protection +6:*
Years of training under Professor X, as well as the development of her mental powers has resulted in a degree of innate protection against the mental intrusions of others into her mind.

[_Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 2pp.]


*Characteristics*
Real Name: Jean Grey
Height: 5’ 6”
Weight: 115 lbs.
Eye Color: Green
Hair Color: Red
First Appearance: X-Men #1 (1963)


*Personality*
Jean has gone through many trials over the years, but has proven a mainstay of the team. She has forged close relationships with many members of the team, including Cyclops and Wolverine. She is often described as possessing a great degree of warmth and compassion. 

*History*
    Jean Grey's powers were activated at an early age, when she witnessed her friend's death from a car crash and telepathically experienced it with her. Professor Xavier noticed this, and contacted her family, training Jean in learning to control her powers. Soon, Professor X contacted other young mutants, forming the School for Gifted Youngsters and thus the X-men. Jean stayed with the X-men for quite some time, adventuring as Marvel Girl, and developed her long-term relationship with teammate Cyclops. 
Jean left with the original X-men to pursue normal lives, but was soon captured by mutant-hater Lang and his Sentinel program aboard an orbiting space station. Jean was rescued by the X-men, but their space shuttle was damaged and the pilot would not survive the re-entry. Jean telepathically convinced everyone that she should pilot the shuttle, and very nearly died when her experience was noted by the Phoenix force. The Phoenix force incubated Jean's body and placed it in a cocoon (leaving it in New York's harbor) while creating a body resembling Jean's own and taking her place. The Phoenix's body rested in the hospital before reviving, and the X-men (and perhaps, itself,) was convinced it really was Jean. Sometime after the Phoenix force's "death" on the moon, Jean's cocoon was found by the Avengers and given to the Fantastic Four. Soon after, reunited with the original X-men, Jean helped form X-factor. Jean reluctantly reforged a relationship with Cyclops, who was nonetheless married at the time to Jean's clone, Madeline Pryor. During the demonic invasion called "Inferno," Jean and Madeline fought an intense battle on the psychic plane, which brought Madeline's origins to light and restored Jean's telepathy and fractured psyche but left Madeline dead. 

Jean eventually rejoined the X-Men, and has continued to fight with the team to this day.

(The Unofficial Handbook to the Marvel Universe)


----------



## AereonBlaze (Dec 30, 2002)

Wolverine 
Power Level: 13
Concept: Member of the X-Men
Occupation: Hero

Str: 15 (+2)
Dex: 18 (+4)
Con: 16 (+3)
Int: 12 (+1)
Wis: 15 (+2)
Cha: 12 (+1)

Melee: +15
Ranged: +17
Initiative +4 (Dex)
Defense: +15 (+11 flat-footed)
Speed: 30

Damage Save: +11 (Amazing Save)
Fortitude: +3
Reflex: +3
Will: +2

Primary Attack: +13L (Natural Weapon - Claws)

*Feats* 
Scent, Ultra-Hearing, All-Out Attack, Connected, Improved Critical (Natural Weapon: Claws), Endurance, Power Attack, Rapid Healing, Toughness, Track, Expertise,  Rapid Strike, Whirlwind Attack

*Skills* 
Hide +6,  Move Silently +6, Drive +4, Pilot +4, Survive +5 


Powers

*Natural Weapon (claws) +13:*
  Wolverine possesses retractable adamantium claws that are housed in his forearms, they are part of his skeleton system. At will Wolverine can release these claws through his skin between the knuckles on each hand. The skin between the knuckles tears and bleeds, but bleeding is quickly halted by his healing factor. While Wolverine possesses his adamantium skeleton, his claws are able to cut through almost any material without any fear of damage to the claws. (The Marvel Directory)

[_Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 2pp.]

*Regeneration +13:*
 Wolverine possesses an accelerated healing factor based on his physiology. While most normal humans heal injuries over a long period of time, Wolverine's healing factor speeds up that natural process. Wolverine's natural healing has been advanced to the point where he can heal extensive injuries (such as broken limbs) in a matter of hours to days. This factor gives him a higher resistance to poisons and toxins, and he can recover from almost any injury. The more extensive the injury, the longer the healing time will be. 

Wolverine is not immortal, however. If the injuries are extensive enough, especially if they result in the loss of vital organs, large amounts of blood, and/or loss of physical form (such as having flesh burned away by fire or acid), Logan can die. 

Wolverine, again due to his healing factor, has an enhanced resistance to disease, as well as an extended life span. Despite Wolverine's chronological age, he is still as healthy and physically fit as a man in his prime. (The Marvel Directory)

[_Extras_: Regrowth, Back from the Brink; _Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 3pp.]

*Amazing Save (Damage) +6:*
  Due to his adamantium skeleton and accelerated healing factor, Wolverine can soak up a large amount of damage before becoming truly injured.
[_Source_: Adamantium Skeleton; _Cost_: 1pp.]

*Super-Strength +1:*
  Due to his adamantium skeleton, Wolverine posseses a degree of additional strength.
[_Source_: Adamantium Skeleton; _Cost_: 4pp.]

*Characteristics*
Real Name: Born James Howlett, currently known as Logan.
Height: 5’ 3”
Weight: 195 lbs.
Eye Color: Brown
Hair Color: Black
First Appearance: Incredible Hulk #180 (1974)

*Personality*
Despite Wolverine’s brutish exterior, he will always be the scared, insecure boy who lashed out at the world all those years ago, doomed never to make peace with his troubled past. Haunted by half-forgotten demons, he fights for those who can’t fight for themselves. (The Marvel Encyclopedia - Volume 1) 

*History*
When you're 100+ years old, your history tends to be quite long. Goto The Marvel Directory for the whole thing.

EDIT: Lowered his strength ability score, added one rank of super-strength to account for the increased strength his adamantium skeleton gives him (no device flaw since it cannot be removed by any conventional method).


----------



## AereonBlaze (Dec 30, 2002)

Iceman 
Power Level: 11
Concept: Leader of the X-Men
Occupation: Hero

Str: 11 (+0)
Dex: 14 (+2)
Con: 14 (+2)
Int: 10 (+0)
Wis: 12 (+1)
Cha: 16 (+3)

Melee: +8
Ranged: +10
Initiative +2 (Dex)
Defense: +17 (+15 flat-footed)
Speed: 30

Damage Save: +2
Fortitude: +2
Reflex: +2
Will: +1

*Feats* 
Power Immunity.

*Skills* 
Bluff +4

Primary Attack: +11S/L (Ice Blast)

Powers

*Element Control (Ice*) +11:*
  The Iceman is a mutant with the superhuman ability to lower his external and internal body temperature, projecting intense coldness from his body. Like any normal human being's, the nerve centers for regulating the Iceman's body temperature are found in the part of the brain called the hypothalamus. However, the Iceman can mentally override his hypothalamus to allow his body temperature to be lowered by an unknown internal mechanism. This ability converts the latent thermal energies in and around his body into an unknown form of energy that is efficiently dissipated. A related mutation has rendered his body tissues unaffected by sub-zero temperatures. The Iceman can consciously, immediately lower his body temperature from its normal 98.6 Fahrenheit to that of -105.7 F within the span of a few tenths of a second. The Iceman can use his mutant ability to freeze any local air moisture into super-hard ice. This ice can be formed into any object of his choosing. (The Marvel Directory) 
He can even project an Ice Slide, which he uses to "ride" across great distances. 

[_Power Stunts_: Create Element, Destroy Element, Elemental Blast (_Power Stunt_: Dual Damage), Elemental Snare, Suffocate; _Extras_: Elemental Absorption, Elemental Movement (acts as Flight); _Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 4pp.]

*Alternate Form (solid - Ice) +11*
 Iceman has the unique ability to coat himself with a protective ice surface, giving him the appearance of being made of Ice. While encased in ice, his strength grows in relation.
[_Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 5pp.]


*Characteristics*
Real Name: Robert Drake
Height: 5’ 8”
Weight: 145 lbs.
Eye Color: Brown
Hair Color: Brown
First Appearance: X-Men #1 (1963)

*Personality*
Iceman is one of the more lighthearted members of the X-Men. He is always cracking jokes, even in the face of extreme danger. 

*History*
     Robert Drake was born with the latent mutant ability to freeze moisture in the air. He slowly became aware of this power as it emerged in his adolescence, but kept it secret from everyone but his parents, who believed people would turn against young Robert if they learned of his power.

 The elder Drakes were correct, Bobby was walking with his date, Judy Harmon, one night after they saw a movie together, when they were attacked by a bully named Rocky Beasely and his friends. One of Beasely's allies held onto Drake while Beasely himself started to force Harmon to go with him. To save Harmon, Drake used his mutant power to temporarily encase Beasely in ice. Beasely was soon released unharmed, but Harmon was shocked, and the news of the incident swept through Drake's Long Island community, enraging local townspeople enough for them to form a lynch mob(The Marvel Directory) 

Professor X learned of this, and played a part in stopping the mob. He eventually enrolled Iceman into his school, making Iceman one of the original members of the X-Men.

He has gone through many trials, and has left and rejoined the X-Men numerous times, yet has once again returned to his roots and is currently an X-Man again.

* Element Control (Ice) allows for the propulsion of Ice (as Telekinesis equal to your power rank). Physical contact must be made with the Ice to propel it.

- - Im less sure about this conversion, so I may go back and update it again eventually. That's all for now...I'm tired.


----------



## Dragonblade (Dec 31, 2002)

Good job.  I skimmed over it and just have a couple of nit picks that came to me off the top of my head.

Iceman's body is tougher in ice form, his Damage save in Ice form should be higher.

Cyclops is immune to his own optic blasts and he is immune to his brother's (Havok) blasts as well.

And Wolverine can't die unless he is totally vaporized.  When Onslaught was wasting everyone in the Marvel Universe about 6 years ago, it was revealed that there were secret files kept by Xavier on how to kill all the X-men should any of them turn evil.

It was revealed that Wolverine can completely regenerate himself given enough time, so long as even a single cell of his remains intact!  You might want to give him the Reincarnation power also.


----------



## AereonBlaze (Dec 31, 2002)

Hey!

Thanks for the feedback!  Good suggestions, I'll go back and edit around a bit later tonight.

Icemans save may look a bit low tho, but due to his alternate form, he gets protection at that rank (I think that should account for the low save).

 I hadn't realized there was a power immunity feat until I was doing Iceman, and I forgot to go back and add it to Cyke...will do so.

Ahh, I remember that ish now where the main X-men team went to Muir Island and found the Xavier files (think it was an Excaliber one). Pretty cool stuff, tho I thought that the only way to kill him was to completely sever his head from his body. I was out of the loop for about a year after the Onslaught stuff though, so I'll go back and either add the Back from the Brink extra for Regeneration (allows a regen check of 30 to come back) or figure out some way to rework his setup.

Thanks again...I'll get around to fixing it later tonight or tommorow morning.


----------



## Dragonblade (Dec 31, 2002)

I look forward to seeing what you do with the rest of the X-men. 

I used to be a huge fan and collected every issue I could get my hands on.  While I was in college I kind of got distracted by other things.  After the Bastion (Zero Tolerance) story arc ended I stopped collecting.

I missed the whole big deal with the return of Apocalypse and the death of Cyclops.

But I still love the X-men!


----------



## Neowolf (Dec 31, 2002)

Just a few suggestions for characters I'd like to see:

Marrow
Mondo (Generation X) (This one could be a toughie, I'm not sure how much his powers were ever revealed)
Chamber (Gen X)
Skin (Gen X)
Husk (Gen X)
Archangel

Have fun!


----------



## AereonBlaze (Dec 31, 2002)

Dragonblade: Yea, I think I actually stopped around the Zero Tolerance event, and pretty much missed the return of Apocalypse/death of Cyclops thing as well. I only recently started picking up the X-Men again. The new stuff is...interesting. I dislike the fact that they're trying to make it look and feel more like the movie(s), but some of the stories aren't that bad at all.  I may have to pick up some back issues soon. 

Neowolf: Methinks 4/6 of those would require some ingenuity and new powers 
I'll start with an easy one from the list first...I'll try to make Archangel next!


----------



## AereonBlaze (Dec 31, 2002)

Archangel 
Power Level: 11
Concept: Member of the X-Men
Occupation: Hero

Str: 13 (+1)
Dex: 18 (+4)
Con: 14 (+2)
Int: 10 (+0)
Wis: 11 (+0)
Cha: 16 (+3)

Melee: +10
Ranged: +13
Initiative +4 (Dex)
Defense: +25 (+21 flat-footed)
Speed: 30/55 (Flight)

Damage Save: +2
Fortitude: +2
Reflex: +14 (Amazing Save)
Will: +0

*Feats* 
Aerial Combat, Attack Finesse, Attack Focus (melee), Attractive, Connected, Dodge, Evasion, Fame, Improved Pin, Lightning Reflexes, Move By Attack, Power Attack, Takedown Attack, Rapid Takedown

*Skills* 
Acrobatics +18, Balance +18, Gather Information +10, Diplomacy +15

Primary Attack: +1S (Melee)

Powers

*Flight +11:*
  Archangel is a mutant who can fly by means of his natural. Fully feathered like a bird's, the wings have a very flexible skeletal structure, enabling him to press them to the back of his torso and legs with only the slightest bulge visible under his clothing. His wings have superhuman strength and can create enough lift to enable him to carry aloft at least 500 pounds in addition to his own weight. Archangel's entire anatomy is naturally adapted to flying. His bones are hollow like a bird's, making him weigh far less than usual for a man of his build. His body is virtually devoid of fat and possesses greater proportionate muscle mass than an ordinary human does. (The Marvel Directory)

[_Flaw_: Restricted-Wings , _Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 1pp.]


*Amazing Save (Reflex) +8:*
Due to Archangel's lighter body mass, as well as his superb aerial training, he is extraordinarily agile and possesses finely tuned reflexes.

[_Source_: Training/Mutation; _Cost_: 1pp.]

*Characteristics*
Real Name: Warren Kenneth Worthington III
Height: 6’
Weight: 150 lbs.
Eye Color: Blue
Hair Color: Blond
First Appearance: X-Men #1 (1963)

*Personality*
As most of the X-Men have, Warren has undergone many trials throughout his life. He is a determined and focused person, who is often able to keep his cool even in the most dire of situations.

*History*

   Warren Worthington III was attending a private school in his adolescence when wings began to grow from his shoulder blade. The wings reached their full adult size within months, but Worthington kept them a secret by strapping them tightly to his back and concealing them under his clothes. At first he thought himself a freak. However, Worthington learned that he could use his wing to fly, and came to enjoy his new ability. Then, one night there was a fire in his dormitory, and he resolved to use his flying power to rescue the people inside. To conceal his identity, Worthington wore a long blond wig and a long nightshirt, so that he looked like an angel. The rescue was successful, and his identity remained a secret. Shortly thereafter Worthington became a costumed crime fighter in New York City under the name of the Avenging Angel. He was then contacted by the X-Men and agreed to join them. 

Angel eventually left the team, and joined many others. At one point, he had rejoined with the other original X-Men in the team X-Factor. In a battle with the villains the Marauders, Angel lost his original wings. 

He was eventually captured by the villain Apocalypse who, through genetic manipulation, caused the Angel's wings to grow back in a new form. His views towards the world radically altered by his recent traumatic experiences, Worthington became one of Apocalypse's warriors, the so-called Four Horsemen of the Apocalypse, and took the name Death. As Death, he battled the other four founding members of X-Factor, but he was shocked into ending his attack when one of the X-Factor members, Iceman, faked his own demise. Abandoning both Apocalypse and X-Factor, Worthington flew off to live a solitary life. He then rejoined X-Factor and adopted the new name of Archangel. Recently Warren underwent yet another transformation. This time Archangel "shed" his metallic wings which gave way to his older, more familiar feathered wings. The mystery surrounding this change is yet uncovered, but Warren fears it could be the next step in some higher plan that Apocalypse may have in store for him. This transformation was seemingly triggered by injuries he suffered to his wings inflicted by Sabretooth. 

Archangel has since stayed with the X-Men, and is fighting alongside familar faces again. (Edited from The Marvel Directory)


----------



## Neowolf (Dec 31, 2002)

Very nice. 

I may do Chamber myself, he's always been one of my favorite characters.  One question about him though, something I never understood:  I realize that telepathy is his only means of communication, but do normal people realize he's speaking directly into their minds?  For instance, if he goes to a restaurant and orders telepathically (I know he doesn't eat, just as an example), would the waiter notice anything odd?


----------



## bolen (Dec 31, 2002)

Dumb question.
How is X factor related the the X Men?


----------



## Neowolf (Dec 31, 2002)

X Factor is another super-group, whose original members were the first 5 X-Men (Cyclops, Jean Grey, Iceman, Beast, and Angel).  They worked on and off for the government for years, and finally disbanded.  They had quite a few notable members during their tenure, but unfortunately I can only remember a few and get X Factor and X Force's rosters mixed up. 

Here's the list from the Unofficial Marvel Directory that has been linked to several times in this thread:

Forge 
Havok
Multiple Man
Mystique
Polaris
Quicksilver
Sabretooth
Shard
Strong Guy
Wild Child
Wolfsbane


----------



## AereonBlaze (Dec 31, 2002)

Neowolf: I've always wondered that myself as well. My guess is his powers "convince them" that they're hearing it, since he's spoken to average people a few times without any kind of reaction. Actually, I think there was an ish where he was in a restuarant and talked to a waiter (was meeting someone there) and I remembered thinking "That'd odd...the waiter didnt freak out" or something to that effect 

*trys to figure out how to do Husk's powers*


----------



## Neowolf (Dec 31, 2002)

Chamber 
Power Level: 10
Concept: Mutant
Occupation: Adventurer

Str: 10 (+0)
Dex: 16 (+3)
Con: 16 (+3)
Int: 18 (+4)
Wis: 15 (+2)
Cha: 10 (+0)

Melee: +5
Ranged: +8
Initiative +3 (Dex)
Defense: +23 (+20 flat-footed)
Speed: 30 

Damage Save: +3
Fortitude: +3
Reflex: +3
Will: +14 (Amazing Save – Will)

Primary Attack: +10 Lethal (Telekinetic blast)

Feats
Headquarters (Massachussetts Academy, X-Mansion), Blind-Fight, Iron Will, Darkvision, Blindsight, Immunity (Starvation), Immunity (Suffocation), True Sight, See Invisibility, Psychic Awareness

Skills
Concentration +12
Drive +13


Powers

Telepathy +10:
The first manifestation of Chamber’s powers was an explosion that blew a gaping hole in his lower face and upper torso.  As a result, he doesn’t eat or breathe, but he is unable to speak.  Fortunately, he can still communicate telepathically.
[Source: Mutation; Cost: 2pp.]

Energy Blast (Psionic) +10:
The full range, extent, and nature of Starsmore's mutant abilities remain unknown. His body presumably acts as a storehouse for a vast amount of psychic energy.  Unfortunately, he must take special precautions to hide his mutation in public.  He usually does so by wrapping a scarf around himself.
[Source: Mutation; Flaw: Full Power; Extra: Explosive Blast; Cost: 2pp.]


Characteristics
Real Name: Jonothon Starsmore
Height: 5’10”
Weight: 150 lbs.
Eye Color: Red
Hair Color: Reddish-brown
First Appearance: Generation X #1 


Personality
Jonothon is quiet and shy, and seems a bit stand-offish at first.  However, with time he warms up, and made several close friends in Generation X before that team disbanded. 

History
The British-born Jonothan Starsmore led a relatively normal middle class life with his somewhat upper class girlfriend, Gayle Edgerton. Unfortunately, when his mutant powers first manifested themselves, they activated with enough force to destroy his lower face and upper chest as well as cripple Edgerton. The two's relationship was shattered.
He was soon contacted by Professor Xavier and invited to join his sanctioned school for training young mutants, the Massachusetts Academy, led by mutant hero Banshee and recently converted villainess, the White Queen. Reluctantly, Starsmore agreed and became a part of the young mutant hero team, Generation X. He remained a part of the team throughout its tenure, and reconciled with Edgerton when she attempted to gain revenge on him as a part of the mutant vampire Emplate's team of villainous new Hellions. Despite his reticence, Starsmore had developed several deep friendships with his new team.
Eventually, the team and school disbanded, and although Starsmore received an invitation from Professor Xavier to join the X-Men, he returned to England. There, he soon met and fell in love with the pop singer Sugar Kane, and the couple became a media sensation. Starsmore was targeted by the mutant-hunting Mister Clean, and was rescued by several of the X-Men who came to check up on him.


----------



## Neowolf (Dec 31, 2002)

I guess you could do Husk with a bunch of ranks/extras of Alternate Form, other than that, who knows? 

Skin could probably be done with a Flawed version of Elasticity.

Got no clue on Mondo though.


----------



## AereonBlaze (Dec 31, 2002)

Nice job with Chamber 

I've tried coming up with a power specifically for use with Husk, but I'm hoping its properly balanced...

Advanced Alternate Form
*Cost:* 5
*Action:* Half
*Range:* Personal
*Duration:* Sustained
 You can transform your body into a complex solid which grants you certain abilities which suit your current needs. Whenever the power is used, choose two of any of the following abilities to possess in the alternate form: Blending, Clinging, Corrosion, Deflection, Elasticity, Flight (only with the flaw Restricted-Wings), Immovability, Leaping, Natural Weapon, Protection, Running, Super-Constitution, Super-Dexterity, Super-Strength, Swimming or Tunneling. You must divide up your ranks of Advanced Alternate Form and assign them to the two abilities when assuming a new form. (Example: Having Advanced Alternate Form +7, and assuming a form with Blending and Climbing. You could have Blending +4 and Climbing +3 or any combination which totals your ranks in Advanced Alternate Form)
You may assume only 1 form per day without penalty, though this number can be increased through the Additional Form extra. Assuming more than your maximum amount of forms in a day results in Exhaustion. Reverting to normal does not count as a form.

Extras 
*Continuous:* You remain in your alternate form until you choose to return to normal, even if you are stunned or unconscious. 
*Additional Form:* You may assume 1 additional form than previously possible in a day without penalty. This extra can be taken more than once, resulting in the addition of another form.


Does that seem reasonably balanced? It was hard to judge on the point cost. Essentially its 2 effects + 2 extras + 1, but I still have doubts to whether its overpowered.


----------



## Neowolf (Dec 31, 2002)

AereonBlaze said:
			
		

> *Nice job with Chamber
> 
> I've tried coming up with a power specifically for use with Husk, but I'm hoping its properly balanced...
> 
> ...




I would suggest having the player divide up his ranks in Advanced Alternate Form between the two powers his form has.  For example:

Husk has Adv. Alt. Form +10.  She wants a form that will give her Swimming and Super-Strength.  Since she needs Swimming more the Super-Strength, her form provides Swimming +7 and Super-Strength +3.

I'm not certain about the point cost per rank, haven't really looked over that section much.

Edit: One other thought: I'd make this a Half action instead of a Free action.


----------



## AereonBlaze (Dec 31, 2002)

Ah...thats a good idea. I had originally planned for the ranks be equal to half the power rank, but dividing it up works much better. I'll go edit it...thanks!


----------



## Sulimo (Dec 31, 2002)

Coool! Any plans to stat:

Psylocke 
Colossus 
Magik


----------



## AereonBlaze (Dec 31, 2002)

Husk 
Power Level: 10
Concept: Mutant
Occupation: Hero

Str: 10 (+0)
Dex: 14 (+2)
Con: 12 (+1)
Int: 16 (+3)
Wis: 12 (+1)
Cha: 14 (+2)

Melee: +6
Ranged: +8
Initiative +6 (Improved Init)
Defense: +18 (+16 flat-footed)
Speed: 30

Damage Save: +1
Fortitude: +1
Reflex: +2
Will: +1

*Feats* 
Dodge, Improved Initiative, Attack Focus (unarmed).

*Skills* 
Computers +9, Concentration +11, Listen +6, Spot +6

Primary Attack: Varies depending on form.

Powers

*Advanced Alternate Form +10:*
   Husk is a mutant metamorph, who is able to change her physical form by tearing off her outermost layer of skin. Husk has been able to shift into anything that does not exceed her body mass. Any extra mass left when she shifts into a smaller form (such as a bird or insect) is shunted into an unknown extradimensional space, and will return to Husk when she resumes her human form. Husk prefers to change herself into a form resembling her own, but composed of a different element, such as silver, stone, and steel, with the appropriate properties of those forms, including an increased strength and resistance to injury. However, any injuries that Husk incurs while shifted will remain when she returns to human form. 

[_Extras_: Additional Form (x2); _Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 7pp.]


*Characteristics*
Real Name: Paige Guthrie
Height: 5’ 7”
Weight: 100 lbs.
Eye Color: Blue
Hair Color: Blond
First Appearance:  X-FORCE #33

*Personality*
Paige is a determined young woman who always tries to keep her wits about her. She often has her goals in mind, and reacts unexpectedly when something comes in the way of them. In a way, she lives under the shadow of her older brother, Cannonball, who became a member of the X-Men for a time.

*History*
Paige Guthrie is the sister of Sam Guthrie, the X-Man known as Cannonball. After Cannonball left Kentucky to join the New Mutants, Paige remained on the Guthrie farm, unaware of her mutant abilities. When she was thirteen, her mutant powers manifested. Paige kept her powers a secret for three years until her brother and his fellow X-Force member Meltdown (then known as Boomer) returned to the Guthrie farm for a vacation. While on vacation, Cannonball and Boomer were captured by the Upstart Siena Blaze. The Upstarts, which included Blaze, Shinobi Shaw, Graydon Creed, Trevor Fitzroy, and the Fenris twins, Andreas and Andrea Strucker, were involved in a contest devised by the Gamesmaster to capture the surviving members of the New Mutants and the Hellions. The captured mutants were to be taken to the Gamesmaster's hideaway in France to be hunted down and killed. 

When Cable and the remaining members of X-Force traveled to the Guthrie farm to investigate, Paige revealed that she was a mutant. After X-Force defeated Trevor Fitzroy at the Guthrie farm, Paige used her mutant power to shapeshift into an insect to follow them through one of Fitzroy's portals. She arrived in France without X-Force's knowledge and witnessed the apparent defeat of X-Force and the New Warriors by the Gamesmaster. Coming out of hiding, Paige requested an audience with the Gamesmaster and challenged him to a contest with the lives of her brother, X-Force, and the New Warriors at stake. Paige defeated the Gamesmaster in a contest of wits, and the two teams were freed by the Gamesmaster. Deciding to request assistance from Charles Xavier on perfecting her mutant powers, Paige returned to the Guthrie farm. 

Soon after, Paige was kidnapped by Harvest, a member of the techno-organic race known as the Phalanx, and taken to California to be experimented on by the Phalanx, who were attempting to learn how to assimilate mutants into their collective. Paige was rescued due to the combined efforts of Banshee, Jubilee, Synch, the White Queen, and Sabretooth, as well as her fellow abductees M, Skin, and Blink. 

After her rescue from the Phalanx, Paige, now calling herself Husk, enrolled in Professor Xavier's School for Gifted Youngsters at its new location in the newly re-opened Massachusetts Academy, and was a founding member of Generation X. She is currently not affiliated with any team.(The Marvel Directory)


----------



## AereonBlaze (Dec 31, 2002)

Colossus 
Power Level: 12
Concept: Mutant
Occupation: None - Deceased

Str: 18 (+4)
Dex: 14 (+2)
Con: 16 (+3)
Int: 12 (+1)
Wis: 12 (+1)
Cha: 14 (+2)

Melee: +15
Ranged: +13
Initiative +2 (Dex)
Defense: +20 (+18 flat-footed)
Speed: 30

Damage Save: +3
Fortitude: +3
Reflex: +2
Will: +1

*Feats* 
Attack Focus (Unarmed), Chokehold, Improved Grapple, Improved Pin, Power Attack, Stunning Attack, Takedown Attack, Immunity(Suffocation - Only in Alternate Form), Immunity(Pressure - Only in Alternate Form), Power Stunt(Alternate Form Super Strength - Lethal)

*Skills* 
Jump +6 (+16 in alternate form), Craft(drawing) +12

Primary Attack: +12S/L (unarmed - alternate form)

Powers

*Alternate Form +12 (Solid - Organic Steel):*
   Colossus is a mutant with the superhuman ability to convert the tissue of his entire body into an organic steel-like substance, granting him superhuman strength and a high degree of resistance to bodily harm. This substance, resembling organic steel, is of unknown composition but appears to be analogous to osmium and to carbon steel. He is able to transform into this armor-like state at will (the process is virtually instantaneous) and remain in that form for an as yet undetermined amount of time. (The longest time he has remained in armored form so far has been five days). Once in his armored form he remains so until he consciously wills himself back to normal. If he is rendered unconscious, however, he spontaneously reverts to his normal form. While in his armored state, Colossus possesses the same degree of mobility that he does in his normal form. 

The process by which Colossus transforms himself to armored form and back (including his gain of additional mass from an unknown, perhaps extra-dimensional, force) remains unknown. Colossus cannot become partially or selectively armored; his body is either entirely converted or not. Even his eyes become steel-like; his eyeballs can withstand and deflect the impact of a .45 caliber bullet. 

[_Extra_: Continous; _Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 6pp.]


*Characteristics*
Real Name: Piotr (Peter) Nikolaievitch Rasputin
Height: (normal) 6 ft. 6 in. (armored) 7 ft. 5 in.Weight: 100 lbs.
Eye Color: Blue, (transformed) Silver 
Hair Color: Black
First Appearance: GIANT-SIZE X-MEN #1
Final Appearance: UNCANNY X-MEN #390

*Personality*
Colossus was always a very determined person. An idealist at heart, his personality grew darker and more stern after the untimely demise of his sister, yet he regained his composure eventually. He was often somewhat unsure of himself, but finally found something which he knew he had to do in his self sacrifice which cured the world of the legacy virus.

*History*
Piotr Rasputin was born in the Soviet Union, at the collective farm called Ust-Ordynski Collective near Lake Baikal in Siberia. Manifesting his mutant powers in his adolescence, he was content to simply use them to aid other members of the collective. However, he was discovered and contacted by the mutant teacher Professor Charles Xavier, who convinced Rasputin to use his powers to aid mankind in general, after helping save his other mutant heroes, the X-Men. Rasputin agreed, and Xavier gave him the identity Colossus.

Rasputin served the X-Men for a long tenure, and with them, later helped save his sister Illyana (later, Magik) from the villain Miss Locke. He helped Illyana become a member of the X-Men's protégés, the New Mutants. About the same time, he developed a crush on the young X-Man, Shadowcat (then, Sprite) although they drifted apart after many years.

Later still, Rasputin sustained massive injuries in stopping the villains behind the so-called "Mutant Massacre." After an extended leave of absence due to medical reasons, Rasputin returned to the X-Men in time to aid them against the chaos-bringer known as the Adversary.

However, in a subsequent battle with the villainous cyborgs, the Reavers, Rasputin was driven by fellow teammate Psylocke into escaping through the so-called Siege Perilous, a mystical portal that would recreate whomever entered it. For a brief time thereafter, he maintained a happy life as a fine artist in New York, until he was used as a pawn by the telepathic Shadow King in an attempt to kill Professor Xavier. Xavier helped restore Rasputin to his former self, and he returned to the X-Men.

During another long tenure with the team, Rasputin met several personal crisis. His sister died as a result of the deadly Legacy Virus (its first victim), and his older brother Mikhail, whom he thought dead as an adolescent, returned from another dimension only to be found insane. After Mikhail seemingly took his life and the lives of the mutant outcasts, the Morlocks, Rasputin grew increasingly reserved. When offered the opportunity to join the X-Men's archenemy, Magneto, as one of his Acolytes, Rasputin accepted.

Growing quickly dissatisfied as an Acolyte of Magneto, Rasputin returned to his friends in the X-Men offshoot team, Excalibur, including Shadowcat. He then returned to join the X-Men when Excalibur dissolved, and served for another long tenure.

Rasputin's teammate Beast eventually discovered a cure for the Legacy Virus. Unfortunately, the vaccination would activate only by its host activating his mutant power, killing himself in the process. Rasputin nevertheless sacrificed himself to activate the cure, in memory of his sister.
(http://www.marvunapp.com/handbook/abcd/colossus.htm)


____________________

Colossus wasn't actually that difficult to stat. 
The more I use the Mutants & Masterminds rules, the more I like them...very flexible and powerful.


----------



## tsadkiel (Dec 31, 2002)

My comic book collection ends soon after Generation X began, so I'm not really up on recent events for Chamber.  Still, I'll risk looking stupid and nit-pick anyway.

*



Originally posted by Neowolf Feats
Headquarters (Massachussetts Academy, X-Mansion),
		
Click to expand...


*The Headquarters feat represents a character having his/her _own_ headquarters, rather than sharing team digs.  (See the special note in the feat description on page 45).  Batman needs to use the feat for the Batcave, but not for JLA headquarters.
*



Skills
Concentration +12
Drive +13
		
Click to expand...


*
Is Chamber _that_ good of a driver?  In my mind, a professional race car driver would have around ten ranks in the skill, and I don't recall ever actually seeing Chamber drive.  Still, as I said, I've missed a lot.

I'd also say that Chamber definitely qualifies for the "Disturbing" weakness, if anyone does.  Even when his deformity is covered up, he's antisocial enough to still deserve the skill penalties.

From a game balance perspective, Chamber needs some sort of defensive ability.  I'm not sure what, though . . .


----------



## DarkCrisis (Jan 1, 2003)

4 ranks in any skills mean that you have *mastered* it.  I would think that means in terms of driving is you are a compitent driver. I'd say a stunt driver or racer probably has 8 or 10.


----------



## AereonBlaze (Jan 1, 2003)

Found out the general power levels for my characters were just a wee bit too high 

I edited them down a few power levels to properly balance.


----------



## Neowolf (Jan 1, 2003)

I may have overdone it somewhat with the ranks in Drive.  Honestly, I was kind of at a loss for what skills to give him, and it seems like I remembered him driving during a chase scene at some point.  Suggestions for more appropriate skills?


----------



## AereonBlaze (Jan 1, 2003)

Perform(Guitar). I think I remember that he was a guitarist/singer before he, er, exploded 

Not 100% sure though.


----------



## tsadkiel (Jan 1, 2003)

Neowolf said:
			
		

> *I may have overdone it somewhat with the ranks in Drive.  Honestly, I was kind of at a loss for what skills to give him, and it seems like I remembered him driving during a chase scene at some point.  Suggestions for more appropriate skills? *




A little bit of perform does sound appropriate.  One thing to keep in mind, though, is that you don't necessarily need a lot of skills.  PL 10 doesn't mean quite the same thing in Mutants and Masterminds as being 10th level does in other d20 games, since it refers directly to power level rather than a character's degree of experience.  Hypothetically, you could write up both Jubilee and Nick Fury as PL 10 characters, despite Fury being vastly more experienced.  Jubilee would spend a handful of points on skills (not coming close to maxing any of them out), and more points on powers, while Fury would spend nothing on powers and a lot on skills, feats, and BAB.


----------



## bolen (Jan 1, 2003)

Thanks for doing this!  This is very useful to all.


----------



## AereonBlaze (Jan 1, 2003)

I was a bit iffy on the power level on this one. This seem ok?


Juggernaut 
Power Level: 13
Concept: Member of the X-Men
Occupation: Hero

Str: 20 (+5)
Dex: 10 (+0)
Con: 18 (+4)
Int: 10 (+0)
Wis: 10 (+0)
Cha: 14 (+2)

Melee: +18
Ranged: +13
Initiative +0
Defense: +14 (+14 flat-footed)
Speed: 30

Damage Save: +6
Fortitude: +4
Reflex: +0
Will: +0

Primary Attack: +18S/L (Unarmed)

*Feats* 
All-Out Attack, Attack Focus (Unarmed), Chokehold, Power Attack, Toughness, Immunity(Starvation), Immunity(Suffocation), Takedown Attack, Rapid Takedown

*Skills* 
Intimidate +9

Powers

*Super Strength +13:*
The Juggernaut possesses Class 100 strength, enabling him to lift (press) over 100 tons. The Juggernaut is said to be unstoppable, and the upper limit to his strength is not known. 

[_Power Stunts_: Lethal, Lifting; _Extras_: Leaping, Protection; _Source_: Mystical; _Cost_: 6pp.]

*Mental Protection +13:*
The Juggernaut wears a helmet fashioned from an unknown mystical metal found in the dimension of Cyttorak. Wearing this helmet, the Juggernaut is able to better resist all forms of psionic attack on his mind successfully. 

[_Flaw:_ Device; _Source_: Mystical/Device; _Cost_: 1pp.]

*Immovability+12:*
The Juggernaut possesses untold power, mystical in nature, which enhances his strength to an as yet unknown degree and makes him a seemingly irresistible, unstoppable being. Once he begins to walk in a certain direction, no obstacle or force on Earth has been observed to be able to stop him. Apparently, only he can stop himself. Some obstacles (many tons of rock, for example) or forces (such as plasma-discharge cannons) may slow his pace considerably, but nothing has yet stopped him permanently from advancing. 

[_Source_: Mystical; _Cost_: 1pp.]

*Characteristics*
Real Name: Cain Marko
Height: 6’ 10”
Weight: 900 lbs.
Eye Color: Blue
Hair Color: Red
First Appearance: X-Men #12 (1965)

*Personality*
Cain is a self-centered person, who is often unwilling to accept help or aid. He strongly desires power but has squandered it in the past. 

*History*
   Cain has quite a long history which, again, can be found at (The Marvel Directory) 

However, one event not noted on that history is Juggernauts recent affiliation. Upon receiving aid by the X-Men from an enraged Black Tom Cassidy, Professor X once again offered sanctuary in his mansion for his half-brother. Partially a result of the heroics of a young mutant in saving his life, Cain agreed and is currently a member of the X-Men.

EDIT: Fixed Amazing Save/Protection overlapping.


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Jan 1, 2003)

*I,,,MUST,,,BUY,,,THE,,,BOOK!!!*

Excellent thread but you're forgetting one of the original X men. I'm sure it was an oversight that you forgot to do Hank McCoy, otherwise known as the Beast

Suggestions;
Gambit
Rogue
Shadow Cat
Psylocke
Night Crawler

Other Threads;
Marvel Characters (Captain America, Namor, Iron Man, Blade, Dr Strange)

DC Characters (BatMan, Green Lantern, Wonder Woman, Aquaman, The Flash)

The Villains (This thread can consist of villains from both Marvel and DC comics)

I know these are a lot of suggestions but someone else can help and post characters as well. Once again, great thread


----------



## AereonBlaze (Jan 1, 2003)

Heh...I'll write up Beast next. I didn't forget him, I just put him aside temporarily.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 1, 2003)

You could attach your Word files to posts here, BTW.


----------



## AereonBlaze (Jan 1, 2003)

I thought so too...you do it by the attach file option when replying, correct? For some reason I did that, but the file wouldn't show up.


----------



## DarkCrisis (Jan 2, 2003)

Question:  How is Jugg's near invulnerablity represented in that write up?


----------



## AereonBlaze (Jan 2, 2003)

The protection extra on Super Strength. It doesn't really show on his stats, but its basically another +13 to damage bonus. I may go back and further it out with some ranks in Amazing Save (Damage) to make him a bit more invulnerable.


----------



## DarkCrisis (Jan 2, 2003)

AereonBlaze said:
			
		

> *The protection extra on Super Strength. It doesn't really show on his stats, but its basically another +13 to damage bonus. I may go back and further it out with some ranks in Amazing Save (Damage) to make him a bit more invulnerable. *




I was reading that thread about protection (I having read the M&M book) but that would seem the way to go.  

In the comics the X-Men are hard pressed to hurt him.  Usually they have to incapacite him somehow or get his helm off to do mental attack damage etc.  Sheer force does nothing against Juggs but slow him down (like how your write up mentions).


----------



## Darkness (Jan 2, 2003)

AereonBlaze said:
			
		

> *I thought so too...you do it by the attach file option when replying, correct? For some reason I did that, but the file wouldn't show up. *



What was the file's size?
Other than that, the only problems that I can see with attaching files are typos in the file location you have to enter, and invalid file types (.doc files ought to work, though, so that can't have been it).


----------



## AereonBlaze (Jan 2, 2003)

One of my favorite Juggernaut appearances was in an older issue of Excaliber. Juggs was trudging away from some sort of base, and was simply marching his way across the grass. Captain Britain went flying straight at him. Juggs turned around and Cap slammed straight into him. Cap fell down, and Juggs just stood there looking at him. Well, it went something like that at least. It ended with Nightcrawler porting off with his helmet, and Pheonix (Rachel) flying in front of him.

"Hi. My name's Phoenix. Guess what I do?"
"Oh no."
"Oh yes."

Then some sort of psionic blast took him out. Anyways, figured that had some relevance.


----------



## AereonBlaze (Jan 2, 2003)

About 70KB. I'll try it again in this post just to see if it was simply a typo on my part.

Attached should be the original Cyclops sheet.

Edit: Works quite well, must've been a typo. Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## Greg K (Jan 2, 2003)

*Cyclop's power immunity*

Hey all
Can someone tell me where in an actual issue of a comic where Cyclops has been shown to be immune to both his own blasts and those of Havok (and Havok to that of Cyclops)? Through actual trade paperbacks, various reprint issues etc. I have an almost complete collection up through the Inferno and nothing in my collection suggests that either of the above statements regarding Cyclops is true, but rather there are instances to suggest the opposite.

1) In issue 97 when Eric the Red has control of Polaris and Havok, Cyclops specifically avoids actually striking Havok with his optic blast, choosing to keep him off balance,  out of fear of killing Havok.  Also, in the same issue, Havok, seeing Polaris hurt by Storm, appears to have possibly hit Cyclops with a blast, but it is not clear whether he did or not. However, Havok while firing the blast at Cyclops threatens to kill Cyclops should Polaris  be hurt suggesting that Havok too may have been trying to avoid hurting Cyclops (a page or two earlier Cyclops also states that a blast from Havok would kill him)

2) During the Mutant Massacre Cyclops is affected by having his blasts reflected back at him by Prism.

  So can someone tell me if I am actually missing the issues to support Cyclop's immunities to his own blast and that of Havok's (as well as Havok's to that of Cyclops) or is this just more erroneous information from Marve's own Handbooks and that of the orignal Marvel Superheroes RPG


----------



## AereonBlaze (Jan 2, 2003)

It is in fact something from the comics and not the game. Give me a few, I know the cover of the issue I'm looking for, just don't know the number offhand.

*goes to find*


----------



## AereonBlaze (Jan 2, 2003)

Yay! I managed to find it 

X-Factor #60. The cover has Cyke and Havok blasting away at each other on top of some rocks in a blue background. Its part 3 of X-Tinction Agenda, and when the two meet and fight (Havok has amnesia - siege perilous) their powers do nothing on one another. Cyke at one point says...

"Want me to tell you? Its because you're my stupid brother - - and we're genetically immune to each other's powers!"

His own blasts though? Not sure offhand, I could've sworn I saw some demonstration of this, but maybe I'm wrong. I'll look around for in a bit, and will let you know if I find anything.


----------



## GreyShadow (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Cyclop's power immunity*



			
				Greg K said:
			
		

> *2) During the Mutant Massacre Cyclops is affected by having his blasts reflected back at him by Prism.
> *




I believe the reason given for why Cyclops was affected by his reflected blasts by Prism, is that the reflected blasts were slightly altered by Prism's body structure.


----------



## Valdier (Jan 3, 2003)

I am not looking to steal any thunder here because I think these write ups are pretty good so far, but if anyone is interested, I have gone ahead and thrown together most of the permanent members of the Avengers over on my site...

www.valdier.com


----------



## AereonBlaze (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey~!

Cool stuff...I saw some of your write ups before on the Green Ronin boards. Your Avengers look great and seem for the most part dead accurate (especially Thor).


----------



## Valdier (Jan 3, 2003)

AereonBlaze said:
			
		

> *Hey~!
> 
> Cool stuff...I saw some of your write ups before on the Green Ronin boards. Your Avengers look great and seem for the most part dead accurate (especially Thor).  *




Thanks, you of all people I am sure know how big of a pain it can be to convert from one system to the next and try to maintain accuracy


----------



## DarkCrisis (Jan 3, 2003)

AereonBlaze said:
			
		

> *Hey~!
> 
> Cool stuff...I saw some of your write ups before on the Green Ronin boards. Your Avengers look great and seem for the most part dead accurate (especially Thor).  *





What?  Where?  I wanna see!


----------



## Petrosian (Jan 3, 2003)

You are aware that protection and amazing save (et al) are considered together under the limits for level right?

With protection 13 and amazing save 13 only one of those applies against any attack.

its not like you subtract the protection and then apply +13 amazing save to the damage save against the reduced attack.





			
				AereonBlaze said:
			
		

> *The protection extra on Super Strength. It doesn't really show on his stats, but its basically another +13 to damage bonus. I may go back and further it out with some ranks in Amazing Save (Damage) to make him a bit more invulnerable. *


----------



## AereonBlaze (Jan 3, 2003)

Doh! Thanks for bringing that to my attention. I'm rereading the Protection power and I can't believe I missed that the first time around. I'll go back and fix it.


----------



## Valdier (Jan 3, 2003)

DarkCrisis said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> What?  Where?  I wanna see! *




www.valdier.com

the right column under special features


----------



## AereonBlaze (Jan 3, 2003)

Here you go, Edna McCoy's baby bouncing blue Beast. I'm a bit dubious as to whether I handled his powers well. Any ideas?


Beast 
Power Level: 11
Concept: Member of the X-Men
Occupation: Hero
Total PowerPoints: 165

Str: 16 (+3)
Dex: 18 (+4)
Con: 16 (+3)
Int: 17 (+3)
Wis: 12 (+1)
Cha: 10 (+0)
(Total: 29pp)

Weakness: Disturbing (Total: -10pp)
BAB: +7 (Total: 21pp)
Defense Bonus: 5 (Total: 10pp)
Primary Attack: +7S (unarmed)

Melee: +10
Ranged: +11
Initiative +15 (Super-Dexterity)
Defense: +30 (+15 flat-footed)
Speed: 60 (Running)

Damage Save: +7
Fortitude: +7
Reflex: +15
Will: +1

*Feats* 
Attack Focus (unarmed), Rapid Healing, Surprise Strike, Power Attack, Improved Grapple, Improved Pin, Endurance, Durability (Total: 16pp)

*Skills* 
Science(Genetics) +10, Acrobatics +20 [Super-Dexterity], Balance +15 [Super-Dexterity], Climb +10 [Super-Strength] (Total: 15pp)

Powers 
Total: 84pp

*Super Strength +2:*
The Beast has the superhuman strength, agility, endurance, speed and dexterity. He is strong enough to lift (press) 2,000 pounds.
[_Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 4pp.]

*Super Dexterity +11:*
He has the agility of a great ape and the acrobatic prowess of the most accomplished circus aerialist and acrobat. Ha can walk a tightrope or a slack rope as easily as most people can walk on a sidewalk. He can walk on his hands for many hours, or perform a complicated sequence of gymnastic stunts such as flips, rolls, and springs. He can easily match or top any Olympic record at gymnastics apparatus (such as flying rings, climbing ropes, horizontal bars, trampolines). Further, his manual and pedal dexterity is so great that he can write using both hands at once or tie knots in rope with his toes.
[_Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 4pp.]

*Super Constitution +4:*
The Beasts stamina and endurance are approximately triple that of a well-trained athlete in his prime. As such, his physiology is durable enough to permit him to take a three-story fall without a broken bone or stain (providing he lands on his feet).
[_Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 4pp.]

*Leaping +4:*
Due to his mutation, the Beast’s legs are strong enough to enhance his leaping ability. He has been recorded to leap 14 feet high in a standing high jump, and 22 feet in a standing broad jump.
[_Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 1pp.]

*Running +6:*
Due to his mutation, the Beast is able to run much faster than the average person. He is able to run on all four at approximately 40 miles per hour for short sprints
[_Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 2pp.]

*Characteristics*
Real Name: Dr. Henry McCoy
Height: 5’ 11”
Weight: 402 lbs.
Eye Color: Blue.
Hair Color: Originally brown, bluish-black in furry form.
First Appearance: X-Men #1 (1963)

*Personality*
Henry McCoy is arguably one of the brightest members of the X-Men. While often appearing outgoing and humorous, he harbors great sadness because he is “trapped” in his furry form.

*History*
See The Marvel Directory for a detailed history of the Beast.


----------



## Greg K (Jan 3, 2003)

*Cyclop's Strength*

I can't help but think that Cyclop's strength is a bit low.  I would think his strength would be at least 13. The guy is over 6 feet tall,  engages in intensive excercise and has an athlete's strength which should put him above an average male (Strength 10-11).


----------



## Valdier (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Cyclop's Strength*



			
				Greg K said:
			
		

> *I can't help but think that Cyclop's strength is a bit low.  I would think his strength would be at least 13. The guy is over 6 feet tall,  engages in intensive excercise and has an athlete's strength which should put him above an average male (Strength 10-11). *




He is rated in Marvel as having a "Good" strength, I would give him a 12-13 for that probably.


----------



## Sulimo (Jan 3, 2003)

Valdier said:
			
		

> *I am not looking to steal any thunder here because I think these write ups are pretty good so far, but if anyone is interested, I have gone ahead and thrown together most of the permanent members of the Avengers over on my site...
> 
> www.valdier.com *




Nice Thor, althouhg I'm wondering what changes would need to be made to reflect the current _Lord of Asgard_ Thor.


----------



## AereonBlaze (Jan 3, 2003)

Good points regarding Cyclops' strength. I upped it to 13, reducing his concentration skill slightly.


----------



## Valdier (Jan 3, 2003)

Sulimo said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Nice Thor, althouhg I'm wondering what changes would need to be made to reflect the current Lord of Asgard Thor. *




Not sure, has he gotten exceptionally more powerful recently?

If so I would just raise his PL another couple levels probably.


----------



## AereonBlaze (Jan 4, 2003)

Valdier: I believe Thors gotten more powerful lately, but to what extent, I'm not sure (haven't been keeping up to date with Thor, but I do know that he has the power to make Asgard hover over NYC...he did that   ).

Next character up is Havok. I've run into a difficulty with him, but Im not quite sure its big enough to constitute a problem (or, more appropriately a flaw for his power). He needs cosmic rays to recharge, similarly to Cyclops. While this isnt usually a problem since the cosmic rays he constantly absorbs are described as being pretty much everywhere, he was sealed off from accessing them before. Anyone have any ideas as to how should I handle this? Should I just leave it be since its quite a rare event when he doesnt have access to cosmic energy? In any case, here's what I have for now:


Havok 
Power Level: 12
Concept: Member of the X-Men
Occupation: None - Comatose
Total PowerPoints: 180

Str: 14 (+2)
Dex: 16 (+3)
Con: 16 (+3)
Int: 12 (+1)
Wis: 14 (+2)
Cha: 14 (+2)
(Total: 24pp)

BAB: +12 (Total: 36pp)
Defense Bonus: 8 (Total: 16pp)
Primary Attack: +12L (Energy Blast)

Melee: +14
Ranged: +15
Initiative +7 (Improved Init)
Defense: +19 (+16 flat-footed)
Speed: 30

Damage Save: +3
Fortitude: +3
Reflex: +3
Will: +1

*Feats* 
Attack Focus (Energy Blast), Dodge, Point Blank Shot, Far Shot, Leadership, Rapid Shot, Multishot, Precise Shot, Penetrating Attack (Energy Blast), Improved Initiative, Power Immunity, Power Immunity (Cyclops, Brother). (Total: 24pp)

*Skills* 
Science(Geology) +7, Concentration +16, Diplomacy, +12, Spot +4 (Total: 32pp)

Powers 
(Total: 48pp)

*Energy Blast (Plasma) +12:*
  Havok is a mutant with the superhuman ability to absorb ambient cosmic energy into the cells of his body, transform it in an unknown manner, and release it as waves of energy that heat the air in their path enough to turn it into plasma. (Plasma is a super-heated state of matter consisting of charged subatomic particles.) These waves will emanate from his body in all directions unless he purposefully tries to channel them in a single directions, usually along the length of his arms. Havok is himself immune to the intense heat he creates. Whether he is immune to intense heat from other sources is not yet known.
[_Extras:_ Explosive Blast, Deflection; _Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 4pp.]

*Characteristics*
Real Name: Alexander ("Alex") Summers
Height: 6’
Weight: 175 lbs.
Eye Color: Brown.
Hair Color: Blond.
First Appearance: X-Men (first series) #58

*Personality*
Havok is a strong leader, yet often lives under the shadow of his older brother, Cyclops. He strives to be as strong as him, as well as to master his difficult powers.

*History*
See The Marvel Directory for a detailed history of Havok.


----------



## DarkSoldier (Jan 4, 2003)

Niiiiiiice! Even better than my feeble attempts at statting the X-Men and X-Villains for Paragon. I've saved all of these in a text file for future reference if I ever get M&M.

According to his Spotlight at UncannyXMen.Net, Havok is between dimensions, serving as host for the Nexus of All Realities, after some really complicated dimension-hopping-parallel-universe plotline that involved the Goblyn Queen and the Beyonder, among others.


----------



## AereonBlaze (Jan 4, 2003)

Thanks; I just hope my stats aren't completely offbase. 

Yea...Havok mind went awry and landed in an alternate universe version of himself for a while where he was married to Madelyne Pryor and was the leader of "The Six" who formed right after Magneto started to lead the X-Men. 

I read a few of the issues, and it seemed pretty cool (I like alternate dimension stuff...thats why I loved Excaliber and currently read the Exiles). Apparently he sacrificed himself to save the universe (multiverse?) from that dimensions version of the Beyonder who was disguised as Captain America. I think.  

 His body's still comatose without his mind (which is in that void supporting the dimensions or whatnot) and currently in the care of the X-Men. He showed no signs of improvement...but...I think in a recent ish of New X-Men (mightve been Uncanny), there was a close up pic of his hand, and one of his fingers was twitching. I have the feeling he'll be waking up soon.


----------



## Neowolf (Jan 4, 2003)

Question:

I've been out of the X-loop for a while, but was looking at getting back into it.  I went to my FLGS the other day to pick up an issue or two, only to find that most of the X-titles I'm familiar with are no more.  In their place I'm seeing X-treme X-Men, New X-Men, etc... could anyone give me a run-down on these new groups and who is in them/what they do? I'd greatly appreciate it. 

On a slightly different note, AereonBlaze, do you have AIM or ICQ? I'd like to chat with you sometime.


----------



## TedJMill (Jan 4, 2003)

AereonBlaze said:
			
		

> *He needs cosmic rays to recharge, similarly to Cyclops. While this isnt usually a problem since the cosmic rays he constantly absorbs are described as being pretty much everywhere, he was sealed off from accessing them before. Anyone have any ideas as to how should I handle this? *




If it's not a common enough problem to count as a normal Flaw or Weakness, I guess just note it down as a special effect, like a sonic attack not working in vacuum.  A GM could occasionally set up a situation where Havok is cut off from cosmic rays, and decide his power degrades as he uses up stored energy.  And there could also be situations where an intense supply of cosmic rays allows Havok to use extra effort more easily with his power.


----------



## DarkCrisis (Jan 4, 2003)

Valdier said:
			
		

> *
> 
> www.valdier.com
> 
> the right column under special features  *




Any chance you will make those in a DLable format?  Copy/Paste makes it comeout wierd.

...that is assuming you don;t mind others using your character ideas


----------



## AereonBlaze (Jan 4, 2003)

TedJMill: Thanks. I was ambivelent about giving a flaw to something like that, but working it as a special effect sounds good.

Neowolf: Sure - - I use AIM, screenname's HonorShadow. About the X-Men run through...Im just trying to get back into the loop as well, but here's what I do understand: 

The New X-Men are mostly comprised of old members (go figure) - Cyclops, Jean Grey, Wolverine, Professor X, the White Queen, Beast and some new guy who has the energy of a star for a head (or something like that). They operate out of and run the academy...which is now an open school for mutants. 

Uncanny X-Men is comprised of Nightcrawler, Iceman, Angel, Wolverine (again), Stacy X (new girl who can control pheromones), Juggernaut, Chamber and I think Husk now.

X-Treme X-Men seems to be the most like the 90's style X-Men...Storm, Bishop, Gambit, Rogue, Tessa/Sage (the woman who used to give advice to Sebastian Shaw I think), Beast (again) and up until her recent death; Psylocke.

X-Force: The original X-Force disbanded (supposedly barely escaping death) through some odd way shortly after Pete Wisdom (Excaliber) took to leading the team. While I wish they hadn't cancelled it, the art and stories werent that great by the end.

X-Factor: Im not sure how it ended, but probably with Havoks dissapearance.

Generation X: With the death of Moira MacTaggart, Banshee kind of lost it and started drinking heavily. The students realized that they learned a lot, but maybe it was time to move on. At the same time, Chamber receives a letter saying he's graduated to the X-Men. The rest write a letter to Emma saying that they're leaving, thanking them etc. Emma accepts Prof. X's offer to join the X-Men. 

Big Events: 
*Moira MacTaggart is dead, killed by Mystique I think.
*Legacy virus is cured, only due to Colossus' self-sacrifice.
*Psylocke is dead.
*Bishops first name is Lucas.
*Banshee formed some militaristic organization called the X-Corps for a while; members include Avalanche, Blob, Jubilee, Multiple Man (I think). It might have been shut down.
*Shadowcat left the superhero world for a bit after Colossus' death, going off to college. However...she has a mini series called Mechanix out written by Claremont.
*Professor X can walk (again) I believe.
*Magneto's dead. Good ol' Wolverine delivered the final blow.

There...that about covers what I know.


----------



## Neowolf (Jan 4, 2003)

AereonBlaze said:
			
		

> *TedJMill: Thanks. I was ambivelent about giving a flaw to something like that, but working it as a special effect sounds good.
> 
> Neowolf: Sure - - I use AIM, screenname's HonorShadow. About the X-Men run through...Im just trying to get back into the loop as well, but here's what I do understand:
> 
> ...




Good god almighty, that's a lot... (though I shouldn't be surprised, considering I stopped reading right after the Onslaught story arc)  I had heard about Colossus, so that's no surprise, but the deaths of Moira, Psylocke, and Magneto are news to me.  I'm not sure how much more you know, but what about these characters?

-Skin
-Synch
-Cannonball
-Cable
-X-Man (the Nate Grey version, survived the Age of Apocalypse)


----------



## AereonBlaze (Jan 4, 2003)

Enough X-Men for the moment...how about the Fantastic Four? His Nova ability was a bit hard to handle (but keeps inline with the comic description) - - any opinions?

The Human Torch 
Power Level: 12
Concept: Member of the Fantastic Four
Occupation: Hero
Total PowerPoints: 180

Str: 12 (+1)
Dex: 18 (+4)
Con: 12 (+1)
Int: 12 (+1)
Wis: 10 (+0)
Cha: 18 (+4)
(Total: 22pp)

BAB: +8 (Total: 24pp)
Defense Bonus: 6 (Total: 12pp)
Primary Attack: +12L (Energy Blast)

Melee: +9
Ranged: +12
Initiative +4 (Dex)
Defense: +20 (+16 flat-footed)
Speed: 30 (60 Flight)

Damage Save: +1
Fortitude: +1
Reflex: +3
Will: +0

*Feats* 
Aerial Combat, Far Shot, Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Multishot, Precise Shot (Total: 12pp)

*Skills* 
Acrobatics +8  (Total: 4pp)

Powers 
Total: 106

*Elemental Control +12:*
The Human Torch possesses the mental ability to control ambient heat energy and the physical ability to envelop his entire body or portions of his body with fiery plasma without harm to himself. (Plasma is a super-heated stated of matter such as exists in the atmosphere of stars.)
  The Human Torch can generate shapes composed of fire from any point on his body. (He usually employs his hands to "sculpt" the flames.) He can form fire into long streams, spheres, or even more complex shapes like letters in skywriting. These flames-objects will only remain their shapes as long as he concentrates upon them. The objects will only burn about 3 minutes before expiring unless the Torch continues to infuse them with energy. The temperature of these fiery projections is generally around 2,800 F (near the melting point of iron).
The Human Torch's plasma has a high hydrogen content, and is surrounded by an exuded cloud of mono-atomic hydrogen atoms. This hot cloud provides sufficient positive buoyancy for him to float. With mental stimulation of his flame, he can provide enough lift to carry 180 pounds. By forming a jet from his feet, directed behind him, he can achieve speeds up to at least 140 miles per hour.
The Human Torch has the ability to mentally control the ambient heat energy within his immediate environment, even when he himself is not aflame. He can reduce objects' temperatures (if they are in a normal range for existing on Earth's surface) to about 30 F, raise them to several hundred degrees, or extinguish open flames. His radius of influence is about 80 feet. The heat energy he takes from the environment is absorbed into his own body. If he takes in a critical amount while he is not aflame, he will become aflame. There are unknown limits to the amount of flame he can absorb into his own body harmlessly while he is himself aflame.

[_Extras:_ Elemental Movement (Fire - grants Flight), Shape Element, Elemental Absorption; _Power Stunts_: Energy Blast (Lethal), Create Element, Destroy Element _Source_: Cosmic Radiation; _Cost_: 5pp.]

*Energy Field (Fire) +10:*
The Human Torch can choose to engulf himself in flames, causing harm to any of those who touch him.  He can also “go Nova” releasing all his stored energy in one concussive blast.
[_Extras:_ Selective, Nova* (see below for details); _Source_: Cosmic Radiation; _Cost_: 4pp.]

*Characteristics*
Real Name: Jonathan (“Johnny”) Storm
Height: 5’10”
Weight: 170 lbs.
Eye Color: Blue.
Hair Color: Blond.
First Appearance: Fantastic Four #1

*Personality*
The Human Torch is a hothead in every sense of the word. He’s often cocky and somewhat arrogant, and likes playing practical jokes on people.

*History*
See The Marvel Directory for a detailed history of Havok.


*Extra - Nova: By “going Nova” the Torch can release all of his body's stored energy in one intense, omni-directional "nova-burst," which can reach about 1,000,000 F, and which is similar to the heat-pulse of a nuclear warhead detonation. This is an area attack, centered on you, that affects all targets within (Energy Field rank X 75 feet). Targets make a reflex save (DC 10 + Energy Field rank) to avoid taking damage. If failed, the Nova blast acts as a Lethal attack with a damage bonus equal to twice your power rank in Energy Field. After this act, the user immediately becomes exhausted and is unable to use any powers without at least 12 hours of rest. This attack can only be done once a month and lowers the users Energy Field rank by 1 per use.


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Jan 4, 2003)

Whats wrong with having seperate threads for different groups? It won't be spamming if the threads cover different mateial. I think it's a better idea to leave the various X Men in their own thread and start other threads for the Fantastic Four, misc marvel heroes and villains.

BTW, you did'nt do the writeup on Professor X yet, The main X man. Once again, great writeups


----------



## AereonBlaze (Jan 4, 2003)

Thanks. 

I'll write up Prof. X next. Heh, I was worried about spamming the d20 system forum with different marvel character threads, but I guess your right that it isn't spam if its actually useful/different material. Still...I'll wait til this one dies down a bit before starting any new ones up at least.


----------



## DarkCrisis (Jan 5, 2003)

Erm I dont think Wolvie killed Magneto.  the last time you see him is *just* before the Sentinels attack Genosha.  He is sitting ina wheelchair looking out a window when the Sentinals show up.


What issues did you read that had Wolvie *killing* him?


----------



## AereonBlaze (Jan 5, 2003)

Hm...I'm fairly certain Wolvie killed him in the final battle on Genosha. It was around when the second stringers Jean brought in to rescue Prof X. from Magneto were around, and Wolverine, Cyclops and Jean were there fighting him on Genosha. I'll look around for the ish, I might be wrong.


----------



## DarkCrisis (Jan 5, 2003)

Its in New X-Men.  Even after Genosha was wiped out it showed Polaris reciecing a magnetic message from Magneto (though its assumed the Sentinels killed him along with all the other mutnats on Genosha


----------



## AereonBlaze (Jan 5, 2003)

Wait! I have that issue of the New X-Men somewhere too 

I thought in the New X-Men issue it was explained as being some sort of psychic/magnetic remnants of his death or something odd like that which Polaris was absorbing? Wolvie stabs him right through the chest in X-Men #113, and he's referred to as being dead in later issues. I dunno though, havent gotten too many recent issues in the past few months, so I may just be out of the loop.


----------



## DarkCrisis (Jan 5, 2003)

Issue #115.  Magneto (the current ruler of Genosha) is ina wheelchair as the Sentinals attack.   Apparently killed in the attack.


What issue does Wolvie stab him?


----------



## AereonBlaze (Jan 5, 2003)

Doh! I'm reading some stuff online on how he was shown in the wheelchair still recovering from his wounds in issue _#116_. My mistake, thanks for pointing that out. I was somewhat close though...he delivered the wound that put him in the wheelchair, at least. 

Edit: Issue #113 of X-Men (turned into New X-Men in the next issue), right at the end. It looks as though he's dead, but it seems like they purposely did that for a kind of shocker effect instead of actually killing him off there.


----------



## DarkCrisis (Jan 5, 2003)

No im sure its #115.  I pulled out the issue.  #116 has the crew finding Emma Frost among the survivors and fighting Cassandra.


----------



## AereonBlaze (Jan 5, 2003)

Sorry, I meant #115 (posted it before I got a chance to read your reply + typo = bad).

Heh...you miss only like two or three issues and all sorts of stuff happens. I'm just waiting before they come up with some way to bring back Colossus or Psylocke. No one stays dead in the marvel universe...except Gwen Stacy.


----------



## DarkCrisis (Jan 5, 2003)

Actually Psylocke was supposed to come back (hence why her spirit was grabbed by something) but they made a rule the writer had to follow that if you kill someone then they stay dead.


----------



## Greg K (Jan 5, 2003)

*something for those doing write-ups*

Hopefully, I don't lose this again to a computer glitch. 
   Anyway, a few of you are doing the task of writing up Marvel characters so I thought that I would try to make your job a little easier.  Here are character attribute ratings using the Marvel Superhero Adventure Game format (this is  the second rpg put out by TSR).   These ratings draw upon various sourcebooks plus the unofficial errata’s by Tom Cost-- the latter which can be found in the Marvel section of Stephen Kenson’s website. Unfortunately, the game had no real Constitution or Charisma attributes so you are still on your own (I will try to dig out my original Marvel RPG books sometime in the next few days and list the endurance scores which might help with constitution scores)

  Each rating gives a numerical range and usually accompanied by a  general description of the range.  The range is then broken down into groupings of characters by numerical rating.  When applicable, I put mutant characters on one line and non- mutant characters on a separate line.  

(note: most of the Avengers are not included so you will not find ratings for Hawkeye, Henry Pym, Mockingbird, Wasp, Vision, etc. However, Captain America, Thor, and Iron Man ratings are included).

Strength
1 Weak
     ex. Aunt May, Child
2 Low Human

3-4 Normal Human
	3  Average Human, Dr. Banner,  Dr. Strange
	4  Jean Grey, Professor X, 
                  Human Torch,  Invisible Woman, Tony Stark

5-6 High Human (Athlete)
	5   Dazzler, Iceman, Polaris, Shadowcat, Storm
	6   Banshee, Cyclops,  Havok, Nightcrawler
                   Black Widow

7-8 Pro Athlete (Weightlifter)
	7   Angel, Magneto
	8   Colossus (unarmored), Wolverine
	     Daredevil, Iron Fist

9-10 Maximum Human
	9    Cloak
	10  Captain America, 

11-12 Enhanced
	11 Blob
	12  Beast
	     Machine Man
13-14
	13  Luke Cage (Powerman)
	14  Spiderman
15-16
	15
	16 Rogue
	     Iron Man, Ms. Marvel (Carol Danvers)

17-18
	17 Colossus Classic
	     Hulk (orginal Grey and Mr. Fix it), She Hulk
	18 Colossus (circa. Legacy Virus), Thing

19-20
	19. Juggernaut, Thor (21 w/ belt of Strength)
	20.  Hulk (Green when calm)


Agility
1  Lump
	ex.  Mojo
2 Low Agility
	ex. Blob, Juggernaut

3-4 Normal Human
	3.  Average Human, Dr. Banner, Hulk (Grey and Green versions)
	4. (Some training in Agility) Colossus, Prof X
	     Dr. Strange, Mr. Fantastic

5-6 High Human 
	5. Polaris
	    Invisble Woman,  Luke Cage (Power Man), 
	6. (Intensive Training in Agility and Accuracy): 
Banshee, Dazzler, Cyclops, Havok,  Iceman, Magneto, Jean Grey, 
Machine Man, She Hulk, Thing, Thor

7-8   Pro Athlete (Olympic Level)
	7.  Shadowcat, Storm
	8.  Angel 
	     Black Widow, Human Torch

9-10 Maximum Unaltered Human
	9     Toad
	       Dagger
	10.  Wolverine
	       Captain America, Daredevil

11-12  Enhanced
	11 Beast
	12 Nightcrawler
13-14
	14 Spiderman


Intellect
1 Severly Disabled
	ex.  Hulk (Green)
2 Low Human
	ex. Rhino

3-4  Normal Human
	3 Average Human,  Blob, Juggernaut
	4 Colossus, Dazzler, Luke Cage (Power Man)

5-6 High Human
	5   Angel, Havok, Longshot, Polaris
	     Human Torch, Ms. Marvel (Carol Danvers)
	6  Banshee, Cyclops, Iceman, Jean Grey, Wolverine
	    Black Widow, Captain America, Invisible Woman, Iron Fist, She Hulk,  Thing, Thor

7-8 Genius
	7
	8 Shadowcat
	   Daredevil, Dr. Banner, Dr. Strange, Hulk (Mr.Fix it), Machine Man, Spiderman

9-10 Maximum Human
	9  Beast
	10 Magneto, Prof X, Tony Stark

11-12 Enhanced or Peerless
	11
	12  Mr. Fantastic


Willpower
1 Mind Slave or Impaired
2 Low Will Human
         ex. Rhino

3-4 Normal Human
	3 Average human, Dr. Banner
	4   Dazzler, Juggernaut, Longshot

5-6 High Will
	5   Blob, Colossus, Polaris
	6  Angel, Banshee Havok, Iceman
	    Human Torch,  Tony Stark, Luke Cage (Power Man), Machine Man, She Hulk

7-8 Dauntless Will
	7 Nightcrawler
	8  Beast, Cyclops, Shadowcat, Storm
	    Black Widow, Daredevil, Hulk (Green and Grey Versions), Ms. Marvel (Carol Danvers), 
    Mr. Fantastic Thing, Thor

9-10 Maximum Unaltered Will
	9  Sabretooth
	10 Jean Grey, Wolverine
	     Iron Fist, Invisible Woman, Spiderman

11-12 Enhanced or Peerless
	11 White Queen
	12  Magneto, Prof X
	     Captain America
13-14
15-16
	15. Loki
	16  Dr. Strange


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Jan 5, 2003)

In a alternate world, Psylocke can still be alive so a writeup on her would be nice as well as one for Gambit and ShadowCat. Damn, I have to get that book ordered pronto


----------



## Greg K (Jan 5, 2003)

Kenpo Wolf said:
			
		

> *In a alternate world, Psylocke can still be alive so a writeup on her would be nice as well as one for Gambit and ShadowCat. Damn, I have to get that book ordered pronto *




The question then becomes which version of Psylocke
           1) Original from Capt. Britain
            2) Her Original X-men version  where she has already been blinded and has the bionic eyes and arm (to me this will always be Betsy)
            3) Shadow King posessed Asian ninja with Shadow Control
            4) Asian Ninja without Shadow King posession


----------



## AereonBlaze (Jan 5, 2003)

Greg K: Thanks!! This helps immensely...while there's no easy conversion between the two rulesets, its perfect for figuring for sure who's-better-than-who at abilities. 

I liked the 80's era Psylocke (who co-lead the team when they were out in Australia) best, myself. It just wasn't the same after the siege perilous and she split into 2 different people who each had half her mind and half her body and...and...it was so confusing for a time.  

Kenpo Wolf: Will do, right after I write up Prof. X.


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Jan 5, 2003)

Greg K said:
			
		

> *
> The question then becomes which version of Psylocke
> 1) Original from Capt. Britain
> 2) Her Original X-men version  where she has already been blinded and has the bionic eyes and arm (to me this will always be Betsy)
> ...




I vote on #5, which is all 4 of them. BTW, did'nt she go by just her given name in CB?


----------



## Valdier (Jan 5, 2003)

DarkCrisis said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Any chance you will make those in a DLable format?  Copy/Paste makes it comeout wierd.
> 
> ...that is assuming you don;t mind others using your character ideas *




Well actually depending on which web browser you are using, you should be able to just go to file and "save page as" or something to that effect.

I will see what I can do about cleaning up the formatting a bit for people viewing them using mozilla also.

Also, I am perfectly ok with people using any of the character concepts on the site


----------



## Greg K (Jan 5, 2003)

AereonBlaze said:
			
		

> *Greg K: Thanks!! This helps immensely...while there's no easy conversion between the two rulesets, its perfect for figuring for sure who's-better-than-who at abilities.
> *




Glad it helps.
As for there being no easy rules conversion, it is starting to seem that way.  I have a really good conversion system between several systems, but adding Mutants and Masterminds has been a headache.  I think much of this has to do with the character archetypes.  The Pugilist with a peak human Dex has +5 Dex bonus, but then a Spider Totem has a +11 Dex bonus  and a Cat Totem has +13 Dex bonus. What fills the gap between the +5 and the +11?  I keep wanting to either halve the Super Ability powers of the Archetypes or give characters like Cap and Daredevil some super-dex to fill the gap.


----------



## Greg K (Jan 5, 2003)

*More goodies to make write-ups easier*

For those of you doing writeups some more things to make writeups easier. I have  included Marvel Superhero Adventure Game ratings for Energy Blast, Resistance to injury, Forcefield, Telepathy and Telekinesis.  These ratings come from various sourcebooks and Tom Costa's unofficial errata (which can be found on Steve website. I have included a link to Steve Kenson's website where his optional Marvel Superheroe Adventure Game fighting rankings can be found.

Steve Kenson's website has a fighting rating system for Marvel characters.  This rating system is written in the Marvel Super HeroesAdventure Game format and it is not a complete listing of characters, but I do think it gives a good starting point for rating herores against one another.  The rankings can be found in the Watcher's Guide article.

  the website is http://member.aol.com/marvelsaga

Energy Blast (note: for characters with blasts from TK and Magnetic Control stunts, I have a seperate list below that ranks them on these powers).

8  Black Widow (widow bite)
13 Iceman, Spider Woman I (Jessica Drew), Storm
16 Cyclops
17  Havok
18 Banshee, Dazzler (fully charged), Human Torch
20 Silver Surfer

Forcefield
12 Psylocke
13  Jean Grey, Iceman (Ice Wall)
14  Polaris
15  Invisible Woman (10 as Invisible Girl)
16 Rachel Summers
20  Magneto

Resistance: Most characters have a resistance to injury  based on their strength, the following have increased resistance to injury from some sort of  armor (Body Armor, Protective coating, etc. ) Note: do the nature of combat  in the Marvel Superheroes Adventure Game,  body armor does not guarantee immunity to attack so use this information as a guideline.  

Hulk: The Hulk’s resistance increases to match his current strength level
Luke Cage: special immune to bullets, knives  (note: Luke Cage is the only character with this in his write-up, but many characters with body armor  should have this ability)

9   Mockingbird (costume)
10 Nick Fury (body armor)
13  Ice Man (Iced up)
18  Rogue, Ms. Marvel (Carol Danvers)
22  Colossus (armored form),  Rhino, Silver Surfer, Thing
24  Thor (with Armor)
26   Juggernaut

Telepathy
11    Jean Grey
12    Psylocke 
14   Rachel Summers (Pheonix II), White Queen
18   Professor X

Telekinesis (TK) and Magnetic Control (MC)
12   Psylocke (TK)
13  Jean Grey (TK)
14  Polaris (MC)
16  Rachel Summers (TK)
20  Magneto (MC)


----------



## DarkCrisis (Jan 5, 2003)

I like Psylocke befoer she died.  Could make Psi swords and could teleport through shadows etc.

For good X-info I think the best site is: www.uncannyxmen.net


----------



## AereonBlaze (Jan 5, 2003)

Next up: Professor X. This was real tough to do. His telepathic powers allow him to do a lot, so that meant a lot of points into his powers which left little room for much else. After a lot of reorganization, this is what I came up with:


Professor X 
Power Level: 15
Concept: Founder of the X-Men
Occupation: Hero
Total PowerPoints: 225

Str: 10 (+0)
Dex: 10 (+0)
Con: 10 (+0)
Int: 18 (+4)
Wis: 18 (+4)
Cha: 16 (+3)
(Total: 22pp)

Weakness: Disabled (Paraplegic) (Total: -10pp)
BAB: +8 (Total: 24pp)
Defense Bonus: 0 (Total: 0pp)
Primary Attack: +11S (Mental Blast)

Melee: +8
Ranged: +8 (+12 for Mental Blast)
Initiative +0 (Dex)
Defense: +10 (+10 flat-footed)
Speed: 5 (full action only) - 30 when in wheelchair

Damage Save: +0
Fortitude: +0
Reflex: +0
Will: +4

*Feats* 
Headquarters (The Xavier Institute for Higher Learning), Indomitable Will(Total: 4pp)

*Skills* 
Science(Genetics) +7, Diplomacy +4, Craft(electronics)+6 (Total: 6pp)

Powers 
Total: 179

*Telepathy +15:*
Professor X ordinarily possesses vast psionic powers, including telepathy; the ability to induce in others mental illusions, temporary mental or physical paralysis, and loss of specific memories or total amnesia.
[_Extras:_ Group Link, Illusion, Memory Alteration, Mind Control; _Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 6pp.]

*Mental Blast +11:*
 Professor X possesses the ability to attack with “mental bolts” which can stun and render a person unconscious. 
[_Extras:_ Mental Assault; _Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 4pp.]

*Mental Protection +10:*
 Professor X has an innate resistance to mental attacks, partially due to his mutant psionic abilities, but also due to years of training against such attacks. 
[_Source_: Mutation/Training; _Cost_: 2pp.]

*Astral Projection  +5:*
  Professor X has the ability to travel in an astral form, leaving his body behind. While he does not use this ability extremely often, he is still more than proficient with it.
[_Source_: Mutation/Training; _Cost_: 5pp.]

*Characteristics*
Real Name: Charles Francis Xavier
Height: 6’
Weight: 190 lbs.
Eye Color: Blue.
Hair Color: Bald (blond in childhood).
First Appearance: X-Men (first series) #1

*Personality*
To say that Professor X has had a difficult life is a gross understatement. Years of experience with his powers and the training of the X-Men have lead him to be a hardened person, with a strong resolve.

*History*
See The Marvel Directory for a detailed history of Professor X.

EDIT: Bumped up Prof.'s power level from 14 to 15.


----------



## DarkCrisis (Jan 6, 2003)

I was curious as to how you decide the power levels of these characters.  Like for Prof X he *is* one of the most powerful mutants alive yet only PL 14?  Also the Prof isn't crippled anymore


Also, I've got challenge for ya.  I finally read through the book.  There is no real way to make Rogue without making her a stunt or extra to knock out the victim she touches.  Plus the current Rogue (before she lost her powers) keeps the powers permantly.


----------



## AereonBlaze (Jan 6, 2003)

Eh...its been tough to properly place the PL's. I was honestly a hair away from bumping up Prof X. power level (and will probably do that in a bit anyways). Im trying to keep most of the X-Men around 10-13 (10 being often recent recruits/those who havent mastered their powers, 11 for those that have but arent quite as powerful power-wise as others, leaving 12 for the real seasoned vets and 13 for the high end X-Men [so far only Wolverine]). Im trying to think of the "limit" for real Earth based heroes as PL 15 and scaling to that.

Luckily the PL's are relatively easy to scale if changes need to be made. 

Rogue? That sounds tough. After Psylocke/Gambit! 
(Gambit's going to be tough too...likely need a new power)


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Jan 6, 2003)

Is the PL 15 a self imposed limit or is it a limit from the book? If it's self imposed, why? I'm thinking that the limit on Professor X can be raised above PL 15. After all, he has been described often as the most powerful telepath on earth which warrants a PL 17-20 in my opinion. The White Queen, Emma Frost if I recall the name correctly, would be at PL 13-14.

BTW, this comes from someone who has'nt bought the book yet so I may not know what I'm talking about


----------



## Valdier (Jan 6, 2003)

Kenpo Wolf said:
			
		

> *Is the PL 15 a self imposed limit or is it a limit from the book? If it's self imposed, why? I'm thinking that the limit on Professor X can be raised above PL 15. After all, he has been described often as the most powerful telepath on earth which warrants a PL 17-20 in my opinion. The White Queen, Emma Frost if I recall the name correctly, would be at PL 13-14.
> 
> BTW, this comes from someone who has'nt bought the book yet so I may not know what I'm talking about *




It is self imposed... the book has no upper limit on power levels, but only gives tables up to 20th. After this characters are starting to go beyond heralds of Galactus imo.

I tend to think of PL's myself as your normal Joe at PL 1, Silver Surfer at 19-20.

Superman, maybe PL 21+ just because he is "everything man".


----------



## DarkCrisis (Jan 6, 2003)

Gambit would probably require some sort of new Superpower (Charging items with explosive kinetic energy or pick an energy type)  or sometype of special extra or stunt for energy blast maybe with a special flaw.

As for non X-Men I'd like to see a good Elektra yea  basic Ninja I know but Elektra has never been very basic.  Heck in Mutant X she was Havok's child's nanny.  For a bunch of mutants to choose a non mutant for a nanny must mean she is pretty bad ass


----------



## DarkSoldier (Jan 6, 2003)

I don't have M&M, but Gambit could use a standard Energy Blast with a limitation that he needs an expendable focus to use it (commonly playing cards).


----------



## Voneth (Jan 6, 2003)

Energy Blast is only 2 PP/level and you can't reduce the cost of a power below 1 PP.

So name the flaw of your choice and have fun!

If Gambit can't fire without his cards - even if it is just a psychological/prop  thing - then the question I would ask is "Can you steal away his deck?"

"Yes," would be the logical answer, but not neccessary comic book logic.  If Gambit has never lost his cards and always seems to have them handy, then I'd rule that his Las Vegas flavored ammuniton is just a special effect, pay the full cost.

If he can only use a playing deck to fire off the EB, no matter the real reason, then I would suggest the Device flaw. While it is true the cards only a mental prop for Gambit, he still is weaponless if he loses them.

Now if he can charge up any old piece of junk or papter to throw at an enemy, then I would just assign the Limited Flaw.


----------



## DarkCrisis (Jan 6, 2003)

Gambit doesn't have to use cards he just prefers to.  He is often seen charging many things.  Once he even did it to a guys head.... it got messy after that


----------



## AereonBlaze (Jan 6, 2003)

I'm leaning more towards a new power rather than an extra/flaw of Energy Blast. 

I'm trying to recount different uses of his power and have thought of at least one thing which might work as a power stunt for it (perhaps an extra): in the past Gambits demonstrated the ability to time his kinetic charges so they'll go off a bit later than usual (one instance comes to mind of a timed charged cigar he gave Wolverine...which went off shortly after Gambit left  )

He's also able to use charge any inanimate object up to a certain size, ranging from dirt on the ground, to gum to floorboards IIRC. Didnt realize he could charge up some guys head (ow!)...I'll try to research his powers a bit more soon.  Will try to work out some kind of power here later, and post for some feedback.


----------



## DarkCrisis (Jan 6, 2003)

It was an Ultimate X-Men tale.  A guy kidnapped a little girl he was caring for. And when Gambit trakced him down he said he was kill Gambit and then slit the little girls throat.  Gambit stuck his fingers in the guys mouth and charged him Omaybe just his tongue *shrugs*  Anyways the guys head started to come apart heh.


----------



## AereonBlaze (Jan 6, 2003)

Maybe he charged the guys fillings?  

Kidding aside...that was an Ultimate X-Men thing though, and their powers might differ slightly. I'll try to do the normal Marvel U Gambit first, who I think can only charge inanimate things.


----------



## Valdier (Jan 7, 2003)

Known Powers:
# Energy Charge: Gambit can charge a non-living object to explode on impact. Size of object determines the maximum charge. Knife-sized objects do up to Incredible damage.
# Anchor-sized objects cause Shift-X damage, but need 2-20 rounds to charge.
Psi-Screen: Amazing
Equipment:
Collapsible Staff: Incredible material, Remarkable blunt damage 

Sounds like a flawed energy blast with an area extra added.


----------



## Neowolf (Jan 7, 2003)

AereonBlaze said:
			
		

> *I'm leaning more towards a new power rather than an extra/flaw of Energy Blast.
> 
> I'm trying to recount different uses of his power and have thought of at least one thing which might work as a power stunt for it (perhaps an extra): in the past Gambits demonstrated the ability to time his kinetic charges so they'll go off a bit later than usual (one instance comes to mind of a timed charged cigar he gave Wolverine...which went off shortly after Gambit left  )
> 
> He's also able to use charge any inanimate object up to a certain size, ranging from dirt on the ground, to gum to floorboards IIRC. Didnt realize he could charge up some guys head (ow!)...I'll try to research his powers a bit more soon.  Will try to work out some kind of power here later, and post for some feedback.  *




Dunno if this helps, but I can remember an instance when he charged up an entire life-sized statue.  I want to say it was in the Gambit miniseries a few years ago, but I'm not certain.


----------



## Kail (Jan 7, 2003)

Gambit can charge any inaminate object, the length of time it takes to charge the items depends on the size of the objects.  Cards are small, handy and quick to charge.  He's charged a statue once for a massive explosion.  He can delay the explosion too, something he hasn't done often, but can if he wants.  
   I know it really doesn't, as I remember, show it as a power in the comics, but the Marvel write ups have always given him a charisma type power.  Its not quite the pheromones power from MSH, but its close.  Basically he can sway females to his side as long as they are not aware that his charm is part of his powers, or at least that is the last write up I remember mentioning it.  Anyway, just something to keep in mind.

Kail


----------



## DarkCrisis (Jan 7, 2003)

I would think Gambit could charge anything.  living or not.  He just choses inanimate cause its easier.  

And yes he does have a chasimatic power that effects anyone not just women.  Though if they are already super pissed at him it doesnt matter but he CAN be very charming to anyone.... probably as long as its not a stressful situation


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Jan 8, 2003)

I recall reading somewhere that the bigger the item Gambit charges, the bigger the boom. The reason he prefers to charge smaller items is that it takes less of a strain on him. On the subject of him charging biological items, I have never seen it done. I have been out of the X loop for a few years so it could have been a ability recently manifested


----------



## DarkCrisis (Jan 8, 2003)

Kenpo Wolf said:
			
		

> *I recall reading somewhere that the bigger the item Gambit charges, the bigger the boom. The reason he prefers to charge smaller items is that it takes less of a strain on him. On the subject of him charging biological items, I have never seen it done. I have been out of the X loop for a few years so it could have been a ability recently manifested *





Yo also have to think that Marvel doesn;t want people (or their heads) exploding.  To gory.  So the stick to cards.


----------



## shadowlight (Jan 13, 2003)

AereonBlaze said:
			
		

> *Here you go, Edna McCoy's baby bouncing blue Beast. I'm a bit dubious as to whether I handled his powers well. Any ideas?*




Good translation of the Beast to M&M.  The only things I'd change would be to up the Int to 18 and give him the Clinging power (check out Issue #2 he just takes off his shoes and walks up the side of a building...)


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 13, 2003)

What if I want to play Marvel vs. Capcom?  Anyone done Street Fighter characters yet?


----------



## Neowolf (Jan 13, 2003)

Haha, I had this exact same thought last night! I bought MVC2 on PS2 last night and it got me thinking... I should have Ryu up sometime this afternoon, maybe with a few others to follow.  Any requests? 

Edit: I couldn't wait, so I went ahead and made a feat for the Hurricane Kick.  Any thoughts?

Hurricane Kick 
You can call on the power of the Hurricane and channel it into an aerial spinning kick.
Prerequisites: Base Attack Bonus +2, Dex 14+
Benefit: You gain the ability to use the Hurricane Kick martial arts technique.  As a full round action, your character moves 20 feet in any one direction, performing one standard attack every 5 feet.  Anyone who takes damage from one of these attacks automatically takes damage from all subsequent attacks, and is carried along with you.  At the end of the Hurricane Kick, all targets are knocked prone.  If you fail to deal damage on any attack due to a successful damage save by the target, all subsequent attacks are canceled and you stop in the position of your last successful, damaging attack.


----------



## qstor (Jan 13, 2003)

AereonBlaze - I don't have the game but I think that Wolverines claws should ignore DR and/or hardness like a lightsaber in SW d20.

I would give him ranks in Tumble too and Improved Unarmed Combat/Strike or Martial arts like in SW d20 since he trained as a ninja.

Nice work.

I'll have to look at the book. A lot of their stats seem unpowered. I'm not, like I said I dont have the book but I would imagine that superheros would have epic level abilities in d20.

Mike


----------



## AereonBlaze (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback, everyone! Sorry for the lack of updates, some real life stuff has been keeping me busy as of late. Expect a bunch of updates soon though, I'll be going back and doing major revisions to the stats i've posted (likely starting with Cyke and working my way down).

Neowolf: Nice hurricane kick. It'd be great to see some of the DarkStalkers characters from MvC2 be statted 

Argh, I'm actually starting to forget what 55 characters were in the game...time to whip out my Dreamcast later tonight.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 15, 2003)

I haven't managed to pick up the book yet, but i've played one session of MnM. I'd love to see one of you guys tackle the Exiles crew, Speedball, Nova, any of the other New Warriors, and Nate grey/X-man.


BTW, the conversions you have up look good at a glance and with no book to refure to. Although Chambers Telepathy score seems a bit high, his capablities there are supposed to be limited to "speach" at a relatively short range. They have been developing a bit the most recent stuff though.


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Jan 15, 2003)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *What if I want to play Marvel vs. Capcom?  Anyone done Street Fighter characters yet?   *




Good idea but can we take fighting video game characters to a new thread? When I get the book, which will be any day now, I'm planning to do Mortal Kombat and Tekkan characters


----------



## shadowlight (Jan 15, 2003)

qstor said:
			
		

> *A lot of their stats seem unpowered. I'm not, like I said I dont have the book but I would imagine that superheros would have epic level abilities in d20. *




In M&M you can't have stats above 20.  If you want a super ability, you take the associated power which gives you a bonus to your ability _modifier_.


----------



## Neowolf (Jan 15, 2003)

Ryu writeup moved to a new thread by request.

It's now available here:
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=37359


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Jan 15, 2003)

Damn it!!! This is a MARVEL stat thread! Although Ryu was a good writeup, he nor any other SF character has never appeared in a marvel comic if I recall correctly. Can we PLEASE refrain from hijacking it with other non-marvel characters.   

BTW, I just got the book today and I'm very much impressed despite it having a couple minor flaws


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 16, 2003)

Kenpo Wolf said:
			
		

> *Damn it!!! This is a MARVEL stat thread! Although Ryu was a good writeup, he nor any other SF character has never appeared in a marvel comic if I recall correctly. Can we PLEASE refrain from hijacking it with other non-marvel characters.
> 
> BTW, I just got the book today and I'm very much impressed despite it having a couple minor flaws *



Uh, why does it matter?  Marvel/Capcom crossovers are more common than Marvel/DC crossovers at this point.  Although my original post was somewhat of a joke, I fail to see why you have to get a burr under your saddle for me having made it.


----------



## Spatula (Jan 16, 2003)

AereonBlaze said:
			
		

> *Yay! I managed to find it
> 
> X-Factor #60. The cover has Cyke and Havok blasting away at each other on top of some rocks in a blue background. Its part 3 of X-Tinction Agenda, and when the two meet and fight (Havok has amnesia - siege perilous) their powers do nothing on one another. Cyke at one point says...
> 
> ...



If Cyclops were not immune to his own blasts, he'd have no eye lids.  His eyeballs continously emit the beams.


----------



## shadowlight (Jan 16, 2003)

Spatula said:
			
		

> *If Cyclops were not immune to his own blasts, he'd have no eye lids.  His eyeballs continously emit the beams. *



Also in issue 6 or 7 (the one with the "Stranger" I think) he uses his hands to try to contain them when his glasses get taken off by some cops.


----------



## CFP (Jan 17, 2003)

I had the following idea for Gambit's ability to charge items:

Imbue Kinetic Energy 
Kinetic Energy Blast +13 [Extras: Autofire, Explosive Blast; Power Stunt: Dual Damage; Flaw: Restricted (need item to thow); Source: Mutation] 3pp/rank Total cost: 41pp.


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Jan 17, 2003)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> * Uh, why does it matter?  Marvel/Capcom crossovers are more common than Marvel/DC crossovers at this point.  Although my original post was somewhat of a joke, I fail to see why you have to get a burr under your saddle for me having made it. *




I don't have 'a burr under my saddle'. I meant no offence so I'm sorry you took it that way. I just don't see where the SF characters belonged here. The SF video games are cool, although I prefer Mortal Kombat or Tekkan, but they're not canon Marvel material.


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 31, 2003)

No, they're not.  Then again, I prefer the "non-canon" Ultimate series of books (Ultimates, Ultimate Spider-Man, Ultimate X-Men) more than the original books these days anyway!  Hey, did anyone ever do anyone _besides_ the X-men?  I scanned the thread for some Avengers, Hulk, the FF, etc. and didn't see them in there.


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Feb 1, 2003)

For some cool Avenger writeups, check out Valdier's(spl) site or visit GR's M&M forum.


----------



## VixenofVenus (Feb 7, 2003)

Whiny Luke voice:  "When are we gonna get Rogue and Nightcrawler!!?"


This thread is awesome ... I just want more conversions


----------



## Kail (Feb 8, 2003)

The major questions for Nightcrawler and Rogue are PLs as far as I'm concerned.  Each fits nicely into the M&M frame work.  Nightcrawler I've toyed with as my first conversion, fighting to see if a PL 12 will work.  While not an extremely powerful member of the team, he is from that second generation of X-Men that includes Wolverine and has a fair bit of other experience with Excalibure jaunting around realities.  Rogue I figure gots PL12/13 due to the number of powers she's got, or at least had last time I saw her in action.  What with healing factors and psi abilities, even gained through power theft it was just..uggh, to much.  Ideas anyone?

Kail


----------



## VixenofVenus (Feb 8, 2003)

The problem with Rogue is she can easily kill just about anyone by touching them ... at least at a certain point in her story ... the version where she has no powers would be pretty easy to create.

I think She'd be around 12/13 ... but I think Nightcrawler would be more 13/14.

But I am a Nightcrawler fan ... hehe


----------



## Kail (Feb 9, 2003)

A Kurt fan too, I just feel the need to keep him a bit on the lower scale else my fannlyness show!  Will try to have my Nightcrawler up by mid week, due to work it will be bare bone stats without a background run down.

Kail


----------

